# Kookie's In-Dash Project



## Kookie_Monster

Hey there...

I'm here to announce and show my amazingly fantastic in-dash mount of my Nexus 7 in my super-duper 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT. XD

[hr]
First of all I'd like to say a few words. The moment I started imagining the project in my head, I started looking for information. I soon realized that most of the things I wanted to implement weren't even possible "out-of-the-box", and some where still unavailable by way of custom developments. But still, I came across a thread by a guy that goes by the name of *Timur*. Him and a few other guys were trying to implement the same things I had imagined. All this to say this project has only been possible due to their work. So... kudos to all you guys! 

[hr]
So... it starts.

My project is not implemented yet and much is left to be done. I like to plan things ahead so that I don't get caught off-hand later on. This would mean having to unmount my dash all over again.

*User Interface v1.0 screenshots:*
 

*User Interface v2.0 screenshots:*
 
Background | Icons

*User Interface v3.0 screenshots:*
 

*Final User Interface screenshots:*
 

So that you'll understand what I'll be working with/on, here's a pic of the radio console and display:









The radio is behind the buttons panel and I'll be installing the N7 where the stock display is and the display will be placed above the N7, mounted on a special adapter. This gives me the chance to keep every stock audio-related gear without having to replace anything.
Here's a fancy diagram showing all the connections I intend to do.



[hr]
*List of materials (gear used or being planned):*


Nexus 7 Grouper ................................................................. *250,00€*

Mouting gear (Power supply and related materials):
Chevrolet Cruze 7" Fascia .................................................... *54,86€*
ABS Sheet .............................................................................. *5,91€*
Add-a-Fuse ............................................................................. *5,98€*
5A Fuse .................................................................................. *0,50€*
On/Off Switch .......................................................................... *1,30€*
12v to 5v converter (3A, USB version) .................................... *3,57€*
Stock USB-microUSB cable
Micro USB 5-Wire Extension ................................................. *18,69€*
USB 2m Extension (not used for it didn't provide enough "juice" to the Hub ......................................................................................... *2,73€*
Delock Adapter USB 3.0 Docking Cable / Extension ............... *9,90€*
USB OTG Y-cable ................................................................... *4,49€*
4-port USB self-powered hub .................................................. *2,39€*
Velcro Strips (secure the tablet to the fascia) ......................... *5,99€*
Screen protector from Ultimate Shield (trashed) ............................. *8,56€*
Screen Protector from Belkin ................................................ *12,99€*

Audio/Media (and related materials):
Hifimediy Sabre USB DAC ..................................................... *43,66€*
Western Digital My Passport 500Gb ..................................... *47,96€ *
USB Dual Power Y Cable ........................................................ *5,49€*
Audio Splitter Cable ................................................................ *2,92€*
RCA - Jack short cable (originally bought to connect to the Behringer UCA202) ................................................................................................ *3,09€*

*Total cost (so far): 490,98€*

[hr]
*List of software/apps being used/evaluated:*


OS-related:
Timur's USBROM (Development thread)
Off-mode-charge mod (kudos to *trevd) *(instructions)

 UI-related apps:
Apex Launcher Pro
GMD GestureControl (gesture shortcuts, allows navigation bar hiding)
LMT Launcher (gesture shortcuts and pie-format navigation menu with auto-hide, allows navigation bar hiding) *free*
Simple Image Wallpaper Free (live wallpaper that implements images without cropping) *free*
Desktop VisualizeR (custom icons) *free*
Ultimate Custom Widget (UCCW) (need I explain? lol) *free*
Minimalistic Text (custom text-only icons/widgets) *free*
Dock Clock (full screen clock) *free*

Media-related apps:
Poweramp Full Version (unlock app)....................................... *2,99€*
Audio Glow Music Visualizer *free*
Media Buttons (media customizable widget) *free*
Music Popup (popup showing Artist name, album name and photo, and song)
Tune Announcer (same as the above, only better)
musiXmatch Lyrics Player (needed by Poweramp to display lyrics) *free*
MX Player *free*
TuneIn Radio *free*
StickMount
aVIa Media Player (sharing media files with other androids) *free*

Navigation/car-related apps:
FuelLog - Car Management *free*
Mais Gasolina Mobile (Portuguese app that shows gas stations and prices) *free*
TMN Drive HD (Portuguese map with voice navigation) *free*
m.Portagem (Portuguese highway tolls calculator) *free*

Misc. apps:
Tasker
ASTRO File Manager
Root Explorer
Titanium Backup
Battery Stats Plus *free*
Tablet Talk .............................................................................. *1,99€*

*Total cost (so far): 4,98€*

(So that you guys don't get the wrong impression, I'm using a few "adulterated" app versions for testing purposes only. I do plan on buying every single paid app I use on my project.)
[hr]

I will be updating this topic whenever there's a development worth mentioning. I hope it will help other people. That's basically why I wrote this.
And please, feel free to show me new apps and sugest other implements. 

Cheers!

[hr]
Similar projects:
Naiku
dcplaya
jmcguire525
Kuchar09
leolulz
RED ZMAN
a7788


----------



## Gil Smash

I really wish I could do this to my car but it's waaaaaay to complicated to even try and begin with a factory nav system

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Gil Smash said:


> I really wish I could do this to my car but it's waaaaaay to complicated to even try and begin with a factory nav system
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have to say that I can actually do this without having to remove the stock radio because it's hidden behind the buttons panel, below the display. This is *NOT*
doable on all cars.

But still... it's a crazy but fun project.


----------



## dcplaya

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Audio connections (not chosen yet. Studying a way of connecting this to stock-radio harness, since[/background]


What do you mean by this? Are you keeping your stock speakers? Would this be any help to you?

Found the link! http://store.mp3car.com/TDA7850_Internal_4_x_50W_Quad_Bridge_Power_Amplifi_p/com-140.htm


----------



## Kookie_Monster

dcplaya said:


> What do you mean by this? Are you keeping your stock speakers? Would this be any help to you?
> 
> (Ill post a link later today, I cant find what I am talking about..."


I'm actually keeping everything stock-audio related: radio, speakers, wires... the works. My initial thought was to connect the DAC to the AUX-In, but since it's a little out of reach I have to find a way to connect it to the connector that fits in the radio, which has all the connections, including the AUX-In cables.


----------



## dcplaya

Kookie_Monster said:


> I'm actually keeping everything stock-audio related: radio, speakers, wires... the works. My initial thought was to connect the DAC to the AUX-In, but since it's a little out of reach I have to find a way to connect it to the connector that fits in the radio, which has all the connections, including the AUX-In cables.


So what will be powering your speakers? The stock radio? Or is it an after market radio?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

dcplaya said:


> So what will be powering your speakers? The stock radio? Or is it an after market radio?


Stock radio!


----------



## dcplaya

Kookie_Monster said:


> Stock radio!


Ah, then nevermind on my previous link.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

dcplaya said:


> Ah, then nevermind on my previous link.


No problem. New ideas are always welcome.


----------



## jmcguire525

nice work Kookie, exactly what I had in mind even before the N7 came out! Check out multipicture live wallpaper. I'm guessing you are using invisible icons and such and it will give you the ability to change things up a little if you want, see this video to see what I'm talking about


----------



## Kookie_Monster

jmcguire525 said:


> nice work Kookie, exactly what I had in mind even before the N7 came out! Check out multipicture live wallpaper. I'm guessing you are using invisible icons and such and it will give you the ability to change things up a little if you want, see this video to see what I'm talking about


Man... that is some sick theming!! Very nice!! I'm definitely gonna try all this stuff out and play a little with it.

Anyway... my UI is not that original at all. What I did was to try and "copy" the Chevrolet MyLink UI, as you can see here:



This is actually my second UI. I had made a diferent one but it was pretty "lame" and I grew tired of it. lol

Thanks!! 

PS: I'm currently working on a custom made bootanimation with the chevrolet logo and some other stuff. I'll post the animated gif when it's done!


----------



## wave_is

Can you share your [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] custom icons for [/background]Desktop VisualizeR?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

wave_is said:


> Can you share your [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] custom icons for [/background]Desktop VisualizeR?


Sure... I'll add them to the OP tonight.

Update: next step... trying to make modifications to the Navigation Bar (bottom one) to include several "fixed" buttons. Check this example (Centrafuse 2.5 default skin):


----------



## wave_is

Kookie_Monster said:


> Sure... I'll add them to the OP tonight.
> ...


Thank you. I will wait.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

A preview of my next UI:



@wave_is... I didn't get the chance yesterday to upload the icons and won't be able to do it today either. I promise to upload ASAP. Sorry! :|


----------



## jmcguire525

^ I like it alot, here is another one just to give you more ideas


----------



## Kookie_Monster

jmcguire525 said:


> ^ I like it alot, here is another one just to give you more ideas


Huh.... nice!! Simple and clean. Just the way I like it.

To me Dash Install UI's have to be the cleanest as possible, so it doesn't get too distracting.


----------



## daheazle

How do you plan on interfacing the nexus with the audio system on the car? Just using the aux input is cool for playing audio from the nexus but what about tuning radio stations and using the CD player without a display?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

daheazle said:


> How do you plan on interfacing the nexus with the audio system on the car? Just using the aux input is cool for playing audio from the nexus but what about tuning radio stations and using the CD player without a display?


The display will be mounted on top of dashboard above the N7 with one of the adapters shown on OP.


----------



## wave_is

jmcguire525 said:


> ^ I like it alot, here is another one just to give you more ideas


WOW. I wont it =)


----------



## Kookie_Monster

wave_is said:


> WOW. I wont it =)


That's not hard to do, wave_is.

A wallpaper and a few custom icons applied with Desktop Visualizer.

On the left, weather, time and lost call/msgs custom widgets made with Ultimate Custom Widget.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

wave_is... I found the link to the icons I used on those buttons:

http://dryicons.com/free-icons/preview/coquette-icons-set/

There's 9 different parts to it, so make sure you download them all to get all the fun!!









As for the custom nav bar... it's going to be a little more difficult than I thought, since the CM guys did an awesome job on it themselves. The thing is, in order to achieve it, they changed the whole SystemUI, which now works very differently from stock rom. It will be an absolute pain in the *** to do this!


----------



## wave_is

Thank you
I will try to made myself peugeot skin with this icons


----------



## Kookie_Monster

I think I'm about to drop the whole custom Navigation bar issue. I managed to change the bar's height and also customize existing buttons. But adding new buttons, well... that's a whole different story. It's difficult to do in Stock ROM, let alone in CM10.1 after they added nav bar customization.

For now I'm resizing the bar to take less space on the screen and making a custom bar using images and Desktop Visualizer.

I'll report back when I have developments.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Update:

I'm currently working on a two custom bars using Ultimate Custom Widget and Tasker (when needed):

*Bar 1 (Low):*
Volume Up
Volume Down
Previous Track
Play
Next Track
Brightness
Power Button (shows boot menu)

*Bar 2 (Top):*
Now playing (Artist, Track, Album)
Battery state
Charge state
Speech Button

I intend on including a few more things:

Album cover, for instance, but I still have to find how Poweramp broadcasts this info.

Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## wave_is

​this is my project


----------



## Kookie_Monster

wave_is said:


> this is my project


Very nice UI!!! 

I like the way you integrated the Poweramp and Torque widgets. I don't like the default Torque skin though.

Still... nice project!


----------



## Timur

Hi. Thank you for the special mentioning. I have just one question: when will your Cruze 7" Fascia finally arrive, so you can start implementing?
(And send real pictures?)


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Timur said:


> Hi. Thank you for the special mentioning. I have just one question: when will your Cruze 7" Fascia finally arrive, so you can start implementing?
> (And send real pictures?)


You're quite welcome. It's the least I could do for all the help you've been giving us.

I wish it would arrive tomorrow... but I'm pretty sure it will still take a while. If it gets detained at customs, one more month or so. Sucks... :|

I'm finishing my UI. I couldn't implement that custom navigation bar as I wanted. It's too complicated and I just don't have the knowledge to do it. I think I'm gonna give a few apps a try. I managed to resize the navigation bar but I'm now having trouble clicking the buttons, cause they're too small. And I don't like the default size 'cause it just takes too much space on the screen.

I'll give these a try:

Button Bar Virtual
Button Savior
GMD Gesture Control


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Here's a a preview of the UI I'm working on. I think I might be ending this task soon!


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> Here's a a preview of the UI I'm working on. I think I might be ending this task soon!


Ok I really need to figure out how to do this!!! I think I understand most of it but are you editing the wallpaper or were you able to find it already with the tab like sides. I guess I could always do it in Photoshop, but I feel lazy lol


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> Ok I really need to figure out how to do this!!! I think I understand most of it but are you editing the wallpaper or were you able to find it already with the tab like sides. I guess I could always do it in Photoshop, but I feel lazy lol


It's actually the combination of 3 or 4 different images. The icons are even a little custom made. I mean, the button itself, not the symbols inside it. It's taken me a while to achieve this outcome, since I'm not very handy with Photoshop. Trust me... I understand why you feel lazy about it. lol


----------



## Kuchar09

Ahh Ok I think I'll just adjust my wallpaper to add button like tabs.
Just out of curiosity how did you do the volume buttons? I never did figure that out before.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> Just out of curiosity how did you do the volume buttons? I never did figure that out before.


Do you mean... the shortcuts or the "visual" buttons?

I made the shortcuts using Tasker. Created a task which emulates a "volume down" or "volume up" key-press Then created the widget on UCCW (includes both buttons) and added a hotspot to each referring to the each task.


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> Do you mean... the shortcuts or the "visual" buttons?
> 
> I made the shortcuts using Tasker. Created a task which emulates a "volume down" or "volume up" key-press Then created the widget on UCCW (includes both buttons) and added a hotspot to each referring to the each task.


I'm talking about the 2 volume buttons on the bottom left.
Oh ok that makes sense!! I thought it might have been an app like the track buttons which I guess you could also do this way.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> I'm talking about the 2 volume buttons on the bottom left.
> Oh ok that makes sense!! I thought it might have been an app like the track buttons which I guess you could also do this way.


The track buttons where also made using the same "technique", though I evaluated "Media Buttons". The problem with that app is that it resizes the buttons to a _smaller-than-desired_ size. It's a fixed installation... the buttons are better be big. lol

I intend on sharing the profiles once everything is working correctly and thoroughly tested. I'm guessing it will help people out.

Oh.... where did you mount your DVB-T antenna, btw?


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> The track buttons where also made using the same "technique", though I evaluated "Media Buttons". The problem with that app is that it resizes the buttons to a _smaller-than-desired_ size. It's a fixed installation... the buttons are better be big. lol
> 
> I intend on sharing the profiles once everything is working correctly and thoroughly tested. I'm guessing it will help people out.
> 
> Oh.... where did you mount your DVB-T antenna, btw?


I mounted my DVB-T antenna and back cover for the nexus 7 above the headliner right above the passenger sun visor.
If you have any problems getting GPS signal I highly recommend mounting GPS antenna high... it's a night and day difference.

Sorry if this is a stupid queston but is there an easy way to make tasker simulate the volume up button? I have this giant loop process that I used for GMD geasture that counts from 0-15 where each number represents a volume setting, but there has to be an easier way lol

OMG I think I figured it out!! 
Is it the option under Input>>Button>>Volume Up?
How the heck did I not see this before!!! WOW


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid queston but is there an easy way to make tasker simulate the volume up button? I have this giant loop process that I used for GMD geasture that counts from 0-15 where each number represents a volume setting, but there has to be an easier way lol


It's not stupid at all... your process is actually quite similar to what I was doing until I came across the correct solution. lol I was getting the value from the global variable and adding or subtracting "1" for each click. lol

Anyway... Task->Add->Inputs->Button->Volume Up/Volume Down

Pretty lame, huh?


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> It's not stupid at all... your process is actually quite similar to what I was doing until I came across the correct solution. lol I was getting the value from the global variable and adding or subtracting "1" for each click. lol
> 
> Anyway... Task->Add->Inputs->Button->Volume Up/Volume Down
> 
> Pretty lame, huh?


Yeah the global variable was the method used... This is much easier lol.

So technically could I just pull out my BA Photoshop skills and add the "visual" buttons and text to my wallpaper? Well maybe not text that way I don't have to try and find blank hotspot widgets, I can see that being a real pain lol.

This method may not be for everyone I was just having a hard time getting the themes to add to the button app for some reason.

Just thinking it might be easier for "ME" since its less work I have to do it the car.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> Yeah the global variable was the method used... This is much easier lol.
> 
> So technically could I just pull out my BA Photoshop skills and add the "visual" buttons and text to my wallpaper? Well maybe not text that way I don't have to try and find blank hotspot widgets, I can see that being a real pain lol.
> 
> This method may not be for everyone I was just having a hard time getting the themes to add to the button app for some reason.
> 
> Just thinking it might be easier for "ME" since its less work I have to do it the car.


I can see two options for you:

Option 1: either you add the buttons directly to the wallpaper, make a new transparent image, export it as jpg/png and use it as image to the custom widget. (I'm not sure, but I'm almost positive you can actually create a blank widget on UCCW just by adding the hotspot, so you won't have to create the transparent image);

Option 2: create the buttons and use them on the custom widgets.

Now... I find option 2 to make one's life a little easier, since you won't have to make all sorts of experiments to suit the buttons to the widget's grid. You just make the widget with the image on it, size and position it and you're all set.

Here's what I'll do... when I get home tonight I'll make a Zip with the .psd's and the images used to make the UI, upload it and make it available on the OP. How's that?  That way you'll have a better understanding on what I did and how.


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> I can see two options for you:
> 
> Option 1: either you add the buttons directly to the wallpaper, make a new transparent image, export it as jpg/png and use it as image to the custom widget. (I'm not sure, but I'm almost positive you can actually create a blank widget on UCCW just by adding the hotspot, so you won't have to create the transparent image);
> 
> Option 2: create the buttons and use them on the custom widgets.
> 
> Now... I find option 2 to make one's life a little easier, since you won't have to make all sorts of experiments to suit the buttons to the widget's grid. You just make the widget with the image on it, size and position it and you're all set.
> 
> Here's what I'll do... when I get home tonight I'll make a Zip with the .psd's and the images used to make the UI, upload it and make it available on the OP. How's that?  That way you'll have a better understanding on what I did and how.


Yeah the transparent hotspot is what I was thinking. I'll play with it more tonight and see if I can figure out the button creator since that is the only spot I need to learn. I downloaded all 9 of the image packs but the app doesn't seem to see them guess I need to put them in a special folder.

No rush on adding those to the OP but I'm sure some would find it helpful.

Thanks for your help!
Sorry for some of the stupid questions.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> Yeah the transparent hotspot is what I was thinking. I'll play with it more tonight and see if I can figure out the button creator since that is the only spot I need to learn. I downloaded all 9 of the image packs but the app doesn't seem to see them guess I need to put them in a special folder.


I think there's something wrong in that sentence. Which button creator are you referring to?

No need to apologize mate... I created this thread to help people out and show how it's all implemented, not show off (well... maybe just a little xD). Ask away... I'll help as I can.


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> I think there's something wrong in that sentence. Which button creator are you referring to?
> 
> No need to apologize mate... I created this thread to help people out and show how it's all implemented, not show off (well... maybe just a little xD). Ask away... I'll help as I can.


I was talking about the desktop visualizer app since I thought that's what I would use to make buttons or at least "visual" buttons with themes.
I could be slightly confused on the process so I'll have to look things over again.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> I was talking about the desktop visualizer app since I thought that's what I would use to make buttons or at least "visual" buttons with themes.
> I could be slightly confused on the process so I'll have to look things over again.


I *was* using Desktop Visualizer, but that app only allows you to create "solo" buttons, not widgets. This means you can only create one button at the time, being restricted to the widget grid. Take my UI for instance... I'm using a 9x10 grid (9 lines, 10 columns). The widgets at the bottom are 3/4/3. I could never do this using DV. I started using UCCW instead (Ultimate Custom Widget). This allows me to do that.

Take the media widget for instance (previous, play, next), it contains 3 buttons but is taking up 4 columns on the grid. Get the point? UCCW is a little more user-*un*friendly than the DV though... but once you get the hang of it, it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> I *was* using Desktop Visualizer, but that app only allows you to create "solo" buttons, not widgets. This means you can only create one button at the time, being restricted to the widget grid. Take my UI for instance... I'm using a 9x10 grid (9 lines, 10 columns). The widgets at the bottom are 3/4/3. I could never do this using DV. I started using UCCW instead (Ultimate Custom Widget). This allows me to do that.
> 
> Take the media widget for instance (previous, track, next), it contains 3 buttons but is taking up 4 columns on the grid. Get the point? UCCW is a little more user-*un*friendly than the DV though... but once you get the hang of it going, it's pretty straight forward.


Yeah I think I understand now!

One last question though, so where would I customize the theme of the button I want to use?
I'm going to play with Photoshop tonight and see if I can try my method.

Looks like my hotspot method is going to work so I'm going to try and setup all the graphical things in Photoshop and then just set transparent hotspots over the visual buttons I make built into my wallpaper tonight.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> Yeah I think I understand now!
> 
> One last question though, so where would I customize the theme of the button I want to use?
> I'm going to play with Photoshop tonight and see if I can try my method.
> 
> Looks like my hotspot method is going to work so I'm going to try and setup all the graphical things in Photoshop and then just set transparent hotspots over the visual buttons I make built into my wallpaper tonight.


Whatever suits you best...

Let me know if you still need any help!


----------



## Kuchar09

Well your UI puts mine to shame but its a working progress.
I plan to put a clock above the chevy bowtie and some type of widget to display the song playing below. What are yo using to display the song on the top of your screen?
After putting the words in I decided I definitely need to figure out how to make the buttons to make it look cleaner.
Here is my work of art.... NOT



EDIT: Figured out how to make icons in photoshop now.. think it looks much better
ps sorry for somewhat copying you


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> EDIT: Figured out how to make icons in photoshop now.. think it looks much better
> ps sorry for somewhat copying you


Copying me? lol Don't worry about it. It's a dash UI... it's supposed to be functional, not original! And as far as I can tell, you've achieved that, so...! Plus... I'm no artist either. lol

I'd look for a cooler logo though (maybe tint the original blue)... that's what you're missing. And since you're working on Photoshop .. maybe adding a few blending options on the tabs. A blue outer glow, for instance. Just right click on the tab layer... and then "blending options". Try messing around with it a bit. 

I made a few changes on mine... check it out on the OP.

As for the track info, I was "afraid" you'd ask that. lol It's actually a _minimalistic text_ widget retrieving the values of 3 variables on tasker, by parsing the info sent by Poweramp through a single variable called "%MTRACK".***
I had a hard time getting it to work. Again... I intend to share all that... but I still have a few things I want to tune before sharing. It's now working pretty well though. 

** *%MTRACK: it's a system variable used by tasker that catches the info on an intent called "com.android.music.playstatechanged", which is broadcasted to 3rd party apps by Poweramp and other music players. The default info sent is the name of the track only. But there's an option on Poweramp which enables sending data in this format: "track - artist - album". From there I use the "-" as the parser rule using _Variable Split. _It then splits the initial variable (var) into var1, var2 and var3.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Graphical User Interface: *done*



Next step.... disabling the navigation bar completely and giving LMT Launcher a try.


----------



## wave_is

I built the Nexus in the car. I handed over the power Y cable and set a fixed core.
Thank you. Everything works. But there is one problem.
Tablet battery will discharge faster than charging, when turned on and working all wireless interfaces.
Is there any way to solve this problem?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

wave_is said:


> I built the Nexus in the car. I handed over the power Y cable and set a fixed core.
> Thank you. Everything works. But there is one problem.
> Tablet battery will discharge faster than charging, when turned on and working all wireless interfaces.
> Is there any way to solve this problem?


I'm guessing you're using Timur's USBROM? I'd ask for his help on the development topic. 

Edit: you already did... nevermind. lol


----------



## wave_is

Can you help me make [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Off-mode-charge mod [/background](link to explanation)[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (kudos to [/background]*trevd)? I didnt find instruction.*


----------



## Kookie_Monster

wave_is said:


> Can you help me make [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Off-mode-charge mod [/background](link to explanation)[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (kudos to [/background]*trevd)? I didnt find instruction.*


Sure...

Download the SDK on this page and extract (preferably to *c:\*).

Press and hold volume up + volume down + power. The N7 should boot into fastboot mode (if that doesn't work, try pressing volume down + power).

Open the directory and find "platform-tools" folder. Don't open it. Press shift + Right click folder -> "_Open command window here_"

Then enter the command: *fastboot oem off-mode-charge 0*

If everything went ok... you should have your N7 booting when powered.


----------



## smitty67

Wow.. Your latest UI looks fantastic. I was going to use Car Home Ultra but you have me rethinking that choice. I'm doing a custom console in a 67 Camaro and that Bowtie logo would be awesome.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

smitty67 said:


> Wow.. Your latest UI looks fantastic. I was going to use Car Home Ultra but you have me rethinking that choice. I'm doing a custom console in a 67 Camaro and that Bowtie logo would be awesome.


Thanks man... I appreciate the compliments!

Wow... 67 Camaro.







That's like a classic muscle car!! I love it!!

You can actually find the bowtie here.

Here's all the files I used:

Background
Icons

Links added to OP as well


----------



## Kookie_Monster

My fascia adapters have arrived!! Wooohoooooooooooo!!!









I'm still missing some parts and have to decide on some other.


----------



## Jon102034050

Awesome, can't wait to see this come together!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

LMT Launcher is awesome...



And so... after trying it out for a while I've decided to completely remove the navigation bar. You can check my latest UI on the OP.


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> Copying me? lol Don't worry about it. It's a dash UI... it's supposed to be functional, not original! And as far as I can tell, you've achieved that, so...! Plus... I'm no artist either. lol
> 
> I'd look for a cooler logo though (maybe tint the original blue)... that's what you're missing. And since you're working on Photoshop .. maybe adding a few blending options on the tabs. A blue outer glow, for instance. Just right click on the tab layer... and then "blending options". Try messing around with it a bit.
> 
> I made a few changes on mine... check it out on the OP.
> 
> As for the track info, I was "afraid" you'd ask that. lol It's actually a _minimalistic text_ widget retrieving the values of 3 variables on tasker, by parsing the info sent by Poweramp through a single variable called "%MTRACK".***
> I had a hard time getting it to work. Again... I intend to share all that... but I still have a few things I want to tune before sharing. It's now working pretty well though.
> 
> ** *%MTRACK: it's a system variable used by tasker that catches the info on an intent called "com.android.music.playstatechanged", which is broadcasted to 3rd party apps by Poweramp and other music players. The default info sent is the name of the track only. But there's an option on Poweramp which enables sending data in this format: "track - artist - album". From there I use the "-" as the parser rule using _Variable Split. _It then splits the initial variable (var) into var1, var2 and var3.


Thanks for your help!!
I have _minimalistic text displaying the song, artist and album now but I'm having an issue setting it up to update._
_Not sure if I have it setup wrong in tasker or what. I currently have it so when its getting power to do all this, but it only does it when I first plug it in not update every 30 seconds like I thought it would._
_Any suggestions?_


----------



## wave_is

Kookie_Monster said:


> LMT Launcher is awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> And so... after trying it out for a while I've decided to completely remove the navigation bar. You can check my latest UI on the OP.


WOW. How You did it?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> WOW. How You did it?


LMT Launcher. Check the first post. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kuchar09

Kookie_Monster said:


> The trigger I set on the profile is when the %MTRACK variable is set. It changes everytime a new song starts, so that's probably the best way to update it, instead of executing on boot.
> 
> Try it out and let me know how it went, cause if it ain't working, you're probably missing something
> 
> LMT Launcher. Check the first post.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


It seems to be working great now!!
I'm messing around with LMT launcher and just out of curiosity how were you able to disable the nav barr? I tried the build.prop mod but it made no difference, maybe its because I have it in landscape mode tho.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Kuchar09 said:


> It seems to be working great now!!
> I'm messing around with LMT launcher and just out of curiosity how were you able to disable the nav barr? I tried the build.prop mod but it made no difference, maybe its because I have it in landscape mode tho.


I tried the build.prop mod too, and got it to work (both in landscape and portrait mode), but somehow this mod has an effect on some apps, causing some buttons to disappear. The solution was too decompile the _framework-res.apk_, edit _layout.xml_ and set navigation bar height on landscape to 0. This means it'll still be available on portrait. The downside to it is that you'll have to do this everytime you flash a new ROM version. Kinda sucks... but it only takes like 5mins, so...

Edit: I will try to post a few pics showing the N7 mounted on the fascia, just not in the car yet though. It's too soon for that. There's still a lot to be done. 

Edit2: Giving XBMC a try. It's really a nice addition to our installation, guys.

*Update on XBMC*: the app is awesome... but there are a few essential downsides to it.
First, there's no skin that fits our N7 in a suitable manner, making it enjoyable and easy to use. Most skins are ported from the windows version. Some are only to be used with a remote, which means they don't even have buttons on the GUI. The ones that can be used on a touch equipment the layouts are too small: font size, buttons... basically everything. To make things worse, skinning XBMC is quite complicated.
One other thing I found is that, though one can load android apps from XBMC, music instantly stops playing when the app is loaded. That definitely won't work for me! So... unless they make it more tablet user friendly... I'm sticking to my old GUI.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

During some of my researches I found out that CM actually has a way to disable the navigation bar. **facepalm** It can easily be enabled and disabled using the power menu (has to be configured through definitions first), without the need to reboot. Plus... it can be triggered by Tasker via SecureSettings plugin, which can easily be configured to enable/disable the bar when a certain app is launched, for instance.

I also found an app that does the same thing, and has a few other options including configurable areas that can trigger actions like "back" and "home". It's called _full!screen_.

[hr]
Managed to emulate a Power Button keypress on Tasker.

Task -> Plugin -> SecureSettings -> edit -> Run Command ->

_sendevent dev/input/event2 1 116 1_
_sendevent dev/input/event2 0 0 0_
_sleep 2_
_sendevent dev/input/event2 1 116 0_
_sendevent dev/input/event2 0 0 0_

Check on "Use Root" and "Wait for process".

Name your command. Save

Power button created. 

Since the expandable desktop option can be enabled/disabled trough the power button, this is very important for me, should I ever need to enable the bar again.


----------



## MetalMan

Kookie_Monster said:


> [hr]
> Managed to emulate a Power Button keypress on Tasker.
> 
> Task -> Plugin -> SecureSettings -> edit -> Run Command ->
> 
> _sendevent dev/input/event2 1 116 1_
> _sendevent dev/input/event2 0 0 0_
> _sleep 2_
> _sendevent dev/input/event2 1 116 0_
> _sendevent dev/input/event2 0 0 0_
> 
> Check on "Use Root" and "Wait for process".
> 
> Name your command. Save
> 
> Power button created.
> 
> Since the expandable desktop option can be enabled/disabled trough the power button, this is very important for me, should I ever need to enable the bar again.


That is great! At first this didn't work for me. I had Secure Settings show me the output and it said that it couldn't locate event2. So I went into the /input folder and found event1 and event3. In the command you listed, I changed event2 to event3 and now the power button emulation works! Fantastic!


----------



## wave_is

Kookie_Monster said:


> Desktop VisualizeR (custom icons)
> StickMount


Good day.
Very interesting.
How did you manage not to use these programs?
Which program do you replace them?
How do you mount a USB flash drive?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

MetalMan said:


> Good day.
> Very interesting.
> How did you manage not to use these programs?
> Which program do you replace them?
> How do you mount a USB flash drive?


Hmmm.... now that you mention it I'm actually still using Desktop Visualizer (lol), to place the app icons on the tabs, just because it's easier to use than UCCW. UCCW is way more complete though. That is how I made the bottom buttons. I will add an image to the OP showing what, where and how every customizing app is being used.

As for Stickmount, CyanogenMod has it's own external mounting system. So, ever since I installed Timur's USBROM I didn't have the need to use it anymore.

[hr]
Update: Added a sexy female voice saying "Tablet Talk Connected" and "Tablet Talk Disconnected" everytime the events happen.


----------



## MetalMan

Kookie_Monster said:


> That's quite interesting. Are you using USBROM?


I am indeed


----------



## Kookie_Monster

MetalMan said:


> I am indeed


Me too... I can't explain why you don't have event2 then. Different ROM version maybe? I'm using _16-02-2013_.

[hr]
*Update:* updated diagram picture on OP.


----------



## MetalMan

Kookie_Monster said:


> Me too... I can't explain why you don't have event2 then. Different ROM version maybe? I'm using _16-02-2013_.


Yep! Just now I tried it, and event2 is now present, and event3 does not work. Very strange!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*OP Update:*
 Added links to similar projects.
PS: if you'd like me add your project too PM me with the link.


----------



## naiku

Just saw you added me to the OP, thanks! I hope to get some more progress made soon, currently still waiting on a couple parts to arrive. I have a question for you though, does your USB hub work well? I am a little worried about mine, it does not power my iPod enough for the Nexus to read it as an external drive. If I plug the iPod into the OTG cable directly, and then into Nexus, it works fine. As soon as I add my USB hub to the mix (with the Nexus either plugged into my laptop, or A/C power for charging) the Nexus is unable to mount the iPod, and in the mount/unmount attempts freezes the iPod.

I sold the iPod this morning, and plan to go to a USB flash drive (which I can only assume will use less power). But am hoping my USB hub will be suitable. Ultimately I will likely have the following plugged into it:

Flash drive
USB-DAC
Joycon (steering wheel controls, this is a maybe)
Easycap (for a reverse camera, also a maybe)


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Just saw you added me to the OP, thanks! I hope to get some more progress made soon, currently still waiting on a couple parts to arrive. I have a question for you though, does your USB hub work well? I am a little worried about mine, it does not power my iPod enough for the Nexus to read it as an external drive. If I plug the iPod into the OTG cable directly, and then into Nexus, it works fine. As soon as I add my USB hub to the mix (with the Nexus either plugged into my laptop, or A/C power for charging) the Nexus is unable to mount the iPod, and in the mount/unmount attempts freezes the iPod.
> 
> I sold the iPod this morning, and plan to go to a USB flash drive (which I can only assume will use less power). But am hoping my USB hub will be suitable. Ultimately I will likely have the following plugged into it:
> 
> Flash drive
> USB-DAC
> Joycon (steering wheel controls, this is a maybe)
> Easycap (for a reverse camera, also a maybe)


No problem! 

Regarding the USB Hub... I'll let you know when it arrives!







I've been using a small old one for my tests that has proved to be very effective. And yes... I suppose the USB Flash will draw less power when compared to the iPod.

[hr]
*Update:*

My USB extension and Audio cables have arrived. I still haven't measured the converter's output. I'll post the results when I do.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*Update:*
I changed the user interface a little bit. Mostly color change to match the dashboard colors. You can check it at OP.
A month after placing the order on my USB Hub, it's still MIA. I contacted the seller today who told me to wait 5 more days. Oh well... it won't hurt, but my guess is it ain't showing. lol
PS: I've been busy with some other stuff and I lack some other gear (DAC mainly) to be able to do some further testing.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> I lack some other gear (DAC mainly) to be able to do some further testing.


Sounds like me, and waiting stinks!! I ordered a 64GB USB flash drive the other day that should arrive today, so at least I can test if my USB hub will work with that. Still waiting on the DAC as well, and on the correct 90 degree micro USB adapters. I also need to find a USB extension somewhere (thought I had one, but cannot find it) FYI, if you need a 90 degree micro adapter let me know, I have 2 on the way and will only ever need one of them.

I am hoping to have everything here by next weekend, I could do some stuff this weekend. But I don't really want to pull apart too much of my interior without having everything ready to go. Once I have the basics installed and working, then I will likely pick up a Joycon and PAC harness to set up my steering wheel controls, and then (maybe) an easycap for a back up camera. First though I want to get all the basics working (power on/off with ignition, music, navigation) before adding nice things like steering wheel controls and a back up cam.


----------



## BlackSS08

Hey. What are you going to do about the power button and volume rocker? For instance it freezes up....

Thanks


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Hey. What are you going to do about the power button and volume rocker? For instance it freezes up....
> 
> Thanks


I will mount a fascia adapter to hold my default (stock radio) display. This will sit right above the N7 adapter mount. So I will only need to remove that adapter on top to press the buttons.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Regarding the cable, thanks mate. I haven't decided if I'm going to use one or not, but anyway, shipping it from the US to Portugal will probably cost me more than ordering one from our chinese friends on eBay. lol
> 
> Yeah, you should really set the main things up before trying the other stuff. Otherwise you will end up having to unmount everything again.
> 
> Anyway... I had a little "issue" with my car today. Scratched the right passenger door and the rear panel against a Volkswagen Golf SW front bumper. ** DOH **!! :|
> I don't know how much this will cost me but my guess is I will have to put this project on hold for a few months.


I had a feeling you were not in the US, but was not sure. Sucks to hear about your car, hopefully it's not too expensive to get fixed.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> I had a feeling you were not in the US, but was not sure. Sucks to hear about your car, hopefully it's not too expensive to get fixed.


Both cars... probably around 500€ ($650 approximately)...


----------



## naiku

Are you using a fuse on the 12v - 5v converter? I don't know if I need to add one between it and the USB port.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

No, I think that's not necessary. The add-a-fuse has a 5A fuse (though I read on Timur's topic that the converter draws only 1,25, which means a 2A only will do the job and is probably "safer"). The converter itself is supposed to have a short-circuit and overcharge protection, so...

*Update:*

Tested the converter output:
Battery off: 0 V
Battery On/Ignition Off: 5,01 V
Battery On/Ignition On: 5,01 V
Can't get any better than this!


----------



## schneiderbecket

Hello,

First of all I love your theme that you've built up and I want to first copy it (you have said you don't mind) then see if I want to make any changes. But I'm stuck. I can't figure out how you got the icons or the text to line up on the "tabs" from the back ground. My problem is with the grid pattern from the launcher. Your post says your using apex and that's what I'm using as well. And Desktop VisualizeR seems to be the way to go

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kookie_Monster

schneiderbecket said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all I love your theme that you've built up and I want to first copy it (you have said you don't mind) then see if I want to make any changes. But I'm stuck. I can't figure out how you got the icons or the text to line up on the "tabs" from the back ground. My problem is with the grid pattern from the launcher. Your post says your using apex and that's what I'm using as well. And Desktop VisualizeR seems to be the way to go
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Please, feel free to copy and change whatever you want. It's not like I'm making money out of it. 

I managed to align the icons and the titles by adjusting the wallpaper in photoshop... mostly try and error. Was a bit of a pain in the ass, but in the end it worked out fine.

The icons are set with Desktop Visualizer, as you said. The titles are minimalistic text widgets. Check the links on my OP (original post).


----------



## schneiderbecket

Kookie_Monster said:


> I managed to align the icons and the titles by adjusting the wallpaper in photoshop... mostly try and error. Was a bit of a pain in the ass, but in the end it worked out fine.


Thanks, i was afraid you'd say that, but anything worth doing is worth doing right.

And thank you for responding quick


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*Update:*

Guys... I've been a little busy with some other stuff (work, sorting out the crash issue, etc, etc, etc) and I've put the project on hold for a few weeks, unfortunately.

I'm thinking of making a new UI (I'll call it KMUI v3.0







) to be able to switch UI's whenever I grow tired of the other one. lol


----------



## naiku

That's a shame that you have to put this on hold for a few weeks, but definitely understandable.

I may need your help with setting up a UI, currently I am using CarHome Ultra, but it would be nice to make my own custom type of thing. Especially as there appears to be very litle customization in CarHome Ultra.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> That's a shame that you have to put this on hold for a few weeks, but definitely understandable.
> 
> I may need your help with setting up a UI, currently I am using CarHome Ultra, but it would be nice to make my own custom type of thing. Especially as there appears to be very litle customization in CarHome Ultra.


Have a good look at my OP, check out the apps I'm using. Then let me know if you need any assistance. I'll be glad to help!


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Then let me know if you need any assistance. I'll be glad to help!


I am sure I will need assistance, creative stuff is definitely NOT my forte. I will try making one button, get annoyed and quit! LOL.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> I am sure I will need assistance, creative stuff is definitely NOT my forte. I will try making one button, get annoyed and quit! LOL.












I'm not very creative either. Just google images for Centrafuse, for instance, and find a layout that would suit you. The rest is (relatively) easy.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*Update:*
User Interface v3.0 added to OP. It's kind of a mix between the first two;



Ordered the USB DAC (Hifimediy Sabre);
Ordered the screen protector (Ultimate Shield)
PS: Links on the OP.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Ok, so...

Sometimes when I go on a long trip I install my TF101 on the back of the passangers seat headrest so that my 4 year old kid can get a little distraction, watch a _mickey mouse clubhouse _episode and give me some break instead of asking "are we there yet?!" every 5mins.







But then the episode ends and... "dad... this one is over!" Solution? Playlist, right? WRONG! He want's to see a movie next instead. So... I stop the car, get out, open his door, change the video, get back in the car and resume driving. Well... I don't know about you, but this kinda gets on my nerves. lol
So... here I was, messing around with my N7 and it suddenly hit me: "what if there was a way to send videos to another tablet and control it from the N7? I know it can be done from tablets to PC's... it's gotta be possible tablet2tablet. Started to look and... well, what do you know? It really is possible!!

I installed a pretty cool app called aVia Media Player which can be set to server on one side and to renderer on the other. It allows you to share (actually play) videos, music and photos from one tablet to another plus controlling the client's play state, skip tracks and even change the volume!! And then... after you're done setting everything up on the other tablet you just resume whatever you were doing on the N7. Pretty awesome!! I'm loving it!!


----------



## naiku

That media player seems pretty cool, I have 2 small kids as well, so am all too familiar with hearing "are we there yet?"


----------



## trevd

Hi Folks....

@Kookie_monster thanks for the mention, glad I can help in a little way, I think you "car folks" might benefit from a little more insider info because sendevent works but there are more friendly commands available to do alsorts of neat tricks

The input command might help you out


Code:


usage: input ...<br />
	   input text <string><br />
	   input keyevent <key code number or name><br />
	   input [touchscreen|touchpad] tap <x> <y><br />
	   input [touchscreen|touchpad] swipe <x1> <y1> <x2> <y2><br />
	   input trackball press<br />
	   input trackball roll <dx> <dy><br />

To send a power key press is as easy as
input keyevent POWER

Here's a link to those all important keynames http://androidxref.c...KeycodeLabels.h

A word of note, YMMV may vary between roms as weather the keyevent is processed, I found the UNLOCK event for example to only unlock the keyguard on the stock launcher. You can always ask the Developer if you find bits missing you might want to use

Not to totally throw sendevent away. but first lets have a look at sendevents mate getevent. especially getevent -p which gives you a list of all available sensors their ranges and names etc.. The nexus seven sensors are a bit dull so here's the output from an ArchosG9


Code:


<br />
getevent -p<br />
<br />
add device 1: /dev/input/event5<br />
  name:	 "compass"<br />
  events:<br />
	ABS (0003): 0000  : value 0, min -5760, max 5760, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0001  : value 0, min -5760, max 5760, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0002  : value 0, min -5760, max 5760, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0003  : value 0, min 0, max 23040, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0004  : value 0, min -11520, max 11520, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0005  : value 0, min -5760, max 5760, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0007  : value 0, min -32768, max 3, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0008  : value 0, min -32768, max 3, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				000a  : value 0, min -20480, max 20479, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0010  : value 0, min -20480, max 20479, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0011  : value 0, min -20480, max 20479, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
  input props:<br />
	<none><br />
add device 2: /dev/input/event4<br />
  name:	 "MMA8453Q Accelerometer"<br />
  events:<br />
	ABS (0003): 0000  : value 7, min -512, max 512, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0001  : value -5, min -512, max 512, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0002  : value 260, min -512, max 512, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				001a  : value 0, min 0, max 65535, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0028  : value 0, min 0, max 255, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
  input props:<br />
	<none><br />
add device 3: /dev/input/event2<br />
  name:	 "cypress-tma340"<br />
  events:<br />
	ABS (0003): 002f  : value 0, min 0, max 15, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0030  : value 0, min 0, max 255, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0035  : value 0, min 0, max 2048, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0036  : value 0, min 0, max 2048, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
				0039  : value 0, min 0, max 65535, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
  input props:<br />
	<none><br />
could not get driver version for /dev/input/mice, Not a typewriter<br />
add device 4: /dev/input/event0<br />
  name:	 "omap4_hdmi_cec"<br />
  events:<br />
	KEY (0001): 0123  0124  0125  0126  0127  0128  0129  012a<br />
				012b  012c  012d  012e  012f  0130  0131  0132<br />
				0133  0134  0135  0136  0137  0138  0139  013a<br />
  input props:<br />
	<none><br />
add device 5: /dev/input/event6<br />
  name:	 "ARCHOS-TWL6040 Headset Jack"<br />
  events:<br />
	SW  (0005): 0002  0004<br />
  input props:<br />
	<none><br />
add device 6: /dev/input/event1<br />
  name:	 "gpio-keys"<br />
  events:<br />
	KEY (0001): 0072  0073<br />
  input props:<br />
	<none><br />
add device 7: /dev/input/event3<br />
  name:	 "twl6030_pwrbutton"<br />
  events:<br />
	KEY (0001): 0074<br />
  input props:<br />
<br />

*further running getevent -pl will add meaning to those magic numbers, for example the compass out now looks like this*


Code:


<br />
etevent -pl												<br />
add device 1: /dev/input/event5<br />
  name:	 "compass"<br />
  events:<br />
	ABS (0003): ABS_X		 : value 0, min -5760, max 5760, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_Y				 : value 0, min -5760, max 5760, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_Z				 : value 0, min -5760, max 5760, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_RX			   : value 0, min 0, max 23040, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_RY			   : value 0, min -11520, max 11520, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_RZ			   : value 0, min -5760, max 5760, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_RUDDER	 : value 0, min -32768, max 3, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_WHEEL		: value 0, min -32768, max 3, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_BRAKE		 : value 0, min -20480, max 20479, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_HAT0X		 : value 0, min -20480, max 20479, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />
	ABS_HAT0Y		 : value 0, min -20480, max 20479, fuzz 0, flat 0, resolution 0<br />

And of course running getevent on it's own will send a stream of events

There tons of others stuff "service list" for example will give a list of all the service managers on the device. this is how android operates "under the hood" ( bad pun ) . It's possible the send commands through the command line to these managers although the explanation is a little long on tech.

I'll leave you with the svc command for low level power management service control, here's a list of svc's commands, typing svc <command> will print a decription of what you can control.



Code:


<br />
	help	 Show information about the subcommands<br />
	power	Control the power manager<br />
	data	 Control mobile data connectivity<br />
	wifi	 Control the Wi-Fi manager<br />
	usb	  Control Usb state

NOTE: Power Management using svc is best done as the root user. You only really need the same access as the controller of the service in question.

Hopefully that helps a bit in the knowledge stakes and might help in getting more out of tasker,


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey trevd... it's nice to see you here man!!









Thanks for all the explanations. I'll give it a more thorough look when I have the time and try a few stuff out.

I'll be sure to pass it on to other guys looking for similar solutions.


----------



## BlackSS08

Hello Everyone. I'm having a little problem. I have a 1TB hard drive plugged up to my N7. It loads it up plays but when I cut my car off ,then come back to my car start it up it has to reload everything on poweramp. Player Pro does the same thing.And sometimeswhen it trys to reload it doesn't play and I have to reset the N7 to get to play. Is there anyway possible that i could have it load and once its load not have to reload it when i start my car? My usb hub is self powered. Is there a particular way I need to rewire it in the dash?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

It's been a few days since I updated the status of the project so, here goes:

I ordered the Ultimate Shield screen protector as mentioned earlier. The minute I opened the envelope I noticed that it was very high quality but.... I messed up while applying it. After a few tries I ended up being frustrated with it and throwed it in the trash-bin. lol
So... last weekend I went looking for another one at the local stores. Ended up finding one from Belkin (to which I can't find a link anywhere







). The application was pretty simple: just wipe the tablet clean, remove some dust particles that remained and apply. Pretty straight forward.

I also bought an external HDD from Western Digital. I'm having a few issues to get it to reconnect after a power loss. So I went and ordered this cable to see if I can get the problem solved this way. If not... my best bet is to buy a USB Flash Drive.

That's it for now!


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> I ordered the Ultimate Shield screen protector as mentioned earlier. The minute I opened the envelope I noticed that it was very high quality but.... I messed up while applying it. After a few tries I ended up being frustrated with it and throwed it in the trash-bin. lol


LOL! This is usually how I am with screen protectors. The one I currently have does have a couple air bubbles underneath it, but after about a dozen tries at getting none I gave up. My phone also has a couple air bubbles. Of course, when I put a screen protector on my wifes Kindle Fire, 1st attempt, no bubbles. If it were not for the cutout around the camera you would not even know it has a screen protector.

Did you get one with a matte finish?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Did you get one with a matte finish?


Nope... crystal clear. The bezel has like a frame that makes a little shade (I don't quite know how else to explain it), so I thought getting a mate one would make the screen too dim.

Anyway.... I was bench testing the whole setup again last night, as the dual power Y cable arrived and I could test the HDD properly Conclusion? The HDD is drawing enough power from *one USB connector only*, so there's really no need for the second. The problem relies on the USB extension. I don't know why but every time I connect the HDD behind it, it fails to boot (the noise it makes sounds like it's actually looping).

So... two choices:
Find a proper USB extension (from USBFirewire.com maybe, but man, are those cables expensive!!







)
Forget about the HDD and find a fast thumb drive

In any of these cases I found out that none of them is able to resume media play after a power loss/reconnect. The audio focus gets released too quickly, before the external storage remounts. The best option would be, as Timur said on his thread, to keep the USB hub powered at all times (connected directly to the battery). This way the external storage would keep mounted. But I'm not really keen on leaving something in my car connected 24/7. I just don't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## naiku

USBfirewire.com cables are not cheap, but I picked up an extension from them for mine, and you can really tell the difference in quality to some of the cheaper eBay cables I have.

I agree entirely on not wanting something powered 24/7, in my car the power ports are constantly on, so I could in theory have tapped into those for my power, but I would constantly worry about returning to my car and a flat battery.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> USBfirewire.com cables are not cheap, but I picked up an extension from them for mine, and you can really tell the difference in quality to some of the cheaper eBay cables I have.
> 
> I agree entirely on not wanting something powered 24/7, in my car the power ports are constantly on, so I could in theory have tapped into those for my power, but I would constantly worry about returning to my car and a flat battery.


I'm picking this one up from a local store:

http://www.delock.de/produkte/F_3_USB-3-0_61777/merkmale.html

It has a charging port and a data+charging one. Here's hoping it will do the trick. The charging port might even come in handy.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Sorry guys... but this totally deserves a double post. lol

I took some photos of the first mount attempt in my car (poor quality though) but I think it's worth sharing. Have a look.


----------



## naiku

Looks great already, what's that equalizer looking screen in the bottom middle picture?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Looks great already, what's that equalizer looking screen in the bottom middle picture?


It's actually a visualizer:

Audio Glow Music Visualizer


----------



## naiku

Thanks, might have to install that one.


----------



## BlackSS08

what you did about your hard drive?


----------



## leolulz

Hello.

I recently started to work on a similar car install but using separate amps etc.

The problem now is (as for many others?







) Charging the tablet. With the DC converter you linked in the OP connected to 12v and always to the tablet, Wont it always drain power, even when the car is off.

I had this problem in my old car (where i also used my N7) but with a normal cigarette charger.

Anyways nice project going on there!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

BlackSS08 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I recently started to work on a similar car install but using separate amps etc.
> 
> The problem now is (as for many others?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Charging the tablet. With the DC converter you linked in the OP connected to 12v and always to the tablet, Wont it always drain power, even when the car is off.
> 
> I had this problem in my old car (where i also used my N7) but with a normal cigarette charger.
> 
> Anyways nice project going on there!


First of all, thanks!

You say you were charging your N7 from a normal lighter charger... that was probably the problem. No, the N7 doesn't run out of juice while using the DC converter, and here's why: it delivers 3500mA. Most lighter chargers deliver only 500mA and that is clearly not enough to charge the N7. It will trickle charge, at best. But if you start to use a few apps/sensors at the same time (music, GPS, wi-fi, bluetooth) it will definitely drain.


----------



## leolulz

Kookie_Monster said:


> I picked up the cable I posted earlier today and it actually worked. It's a great quality cable. So... everyone... *my 500Gb HDD is now officially working!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, thanks!
> 
> You say you were charging your N7 from a normal lighter charger... that was probably the problem. No, the N7 doesn't run out of juice while using the DC converter, and here's why: it delivers 3500mA. Most lighter chargers deliver only 500mA and that is clearly not enough to charge the N7. It will trickle charge, at best. But if you start to use a few apps/sensors at the same time (music, GPS, wi-fi, bluetooth) it will definitely drain.


Uhm that was stupid of me! I had a lighting charger that actually delivered enough to charge more than the tablet drained.

What i meant was the car battery. If you connect the dc converter to the cars 12v and the tablet to it, it will even charge when the car is off and drain the car battery. You maybe got a switch or such to solve that?

I think of ordering one but just want to solve this power out first


----------



## BlackSS08

Kookie_Monster said:


> I picked up the cable I posted earlier today and it actually worked. It's a great quality cable. So... everyone... *my 500Gb HDD is now officially working!*


so when u cut your car off it stays loaded on your tablet?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

leolulz said:


> so when u cut your car off it stays loaded on your tablet?


No... once the ignition is off the power to the USB Hub where the HDD is connected is cut off. When I turn the ignition on it gets powered back on and instantly remounts on the N7.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leolulz

Kookie_Monster said:


> Ah, ok... I think I misunderstood your question.
> 
> I managed to connect the DC converter to a fuse that is only powered when the ignition is on, which means the tablet is charged only when this happens.
> 
> The Nexus 7 has a low power state (deep sleep) and when it's not powered, and it enters this mode correctly it shouldn't drain more than 2 or 3% per day. Plus...since during the week my drives are really short I probably won't be turning it on. That's why I also installed a switch before the converter. That way the converter is only powered when I want it to.
> 
> But hey... you should check the diagram I posted on the OP (original post). It might clear a few of your doubts.


Yeah. I plan on creating a tasker task that puts the tablet into airplane mode when the power breaks so i guess i have to put a switch before the dc adapter.

Are you gonna use the switch you linked in the op?


----------



## BlackSS08

so this cable is just providing extra power im gussing?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

leolulz said:


> so this cable is just providing extra power im gussing?


No... it's delivering the propper power coming from the OTG Y-Cable. The other one was not good enough.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leolulz

Kookie_Monster said:


> Yep... just installed it an hour ago. It's pretty... xD


Got any pictures to share? 

Btw, where did you take the 12v from? Straight from the battery or somewhere else? If so where from?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

leolulz said:


> Got any pictures to share?
> 
> Btw, where did you take the 12v from? Straight from the battery or somewhere else? If so where from?


Sorry... I was too tired by the time I finished. I intend to take some pics tomorrow. 

I took it from the fuse that powers the car's lighters with the "add-a-fuse" shown on the diagram.


----------



## BlackSS08

ok so your using a hub anymore? can you draw up a diagram bc this was the only reason why i havent installed it


----------



## Kookie_Monster

BlackSS08 said:


> ok so your using a hub anymore? can you draw up a diagram bc this was the only reason why i havent installed it


Yes... I'm still using the USB Hub.

Check this diagram:

http://postimg.org/image/jz0wioj2h/


----------



## leolulz

Kookie_Monster said:


> Sorry... I was too tired by the time I finished. I intend to take some pics tomorrow.
> 
> I took it from the fuse that powers the car's lighters with the "add-a-fuse" shown on the diagram.


Oooh then i think i got it. Since i got no fuses left to use (fuses in all slots already







) i can for example take out the fuse for the lightes (30A fuse), put in the add-a-fuse then put back the 30A fuse in that and also add a 5A fuse for the dc converter? Or am I totally way off?









EDIT: Just saw i got no fuse in the "Ventilated seats" slot. The car aren't equipped with ventilated seats so most likely any wires aren't even connected to that fuse slot? Or am i off here aswell?







The car is a saab 9-5 -05.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

leolulz said:


> Oooh then i think i got it. Since i got no fuses left to use (fuses in all slots already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i can for example take out the fuse for the lightes (30A fuse), put in the add-a-fuse then put back the 30A fuse in that and also add a 5A fuse for the dc converter? Or am I totally way off?


No.... you got it.  But make sure your lights fuse only gets powered with the ignition on, otherwise you will get your N7 powered 24/7.


----------



## BlackSS08

okay so do you have problems when you turn the car off then turn on and the music isnt reloading?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

BlackSS08 said:


> okay so do you have problems when you turn the car off then turn on and the music isnt reloading?


Using the HDD, yes. But that problem has been referenced and will soon be sorted by Timur.


----------



## BlackSS08

YES!!!!!! Thats my main problem!! I've tried everything.. Can you send me your V3 UI?


----------



## leolulz

Kookie_Monster said:


> No.... you got it.  But make sure your lights fuse only gets powered with the ignition on, otherwise you will get your N7 powered 24/7.


Yeah been there done that... Tested with my car charger and it only charges the N7 when the ignition on! Back to ebay  So now i got a few weeks to install the audio equipment and fix a nice UI then 

Looking forward to see how your goes, already gave me a few tips


----------



## Kookie_Monster

BlackSS08 said:


> YES!!!!!! Thats my main problem!! I've tried everything.. Can you send me your V3 UI?


I can send you the background image, if you want. The UI is made up of images, widgets, etc, etc... so the image is basically all I can send.


----------



## BlackSS08

ooh okay i thought it was something launcher or something... Hopefully we can figure out the deal with hdd. thanks


----------



## Statts

G'day Kookie,

I'm just collecting all my bits now for my Nexus 7 in-dash install. It's slightly different to yours in that I will be running from the DAC to line-level Auxiliary input on the factor McIntosh stereo in my 2005 Subaru Legacy. I have a quick question for you in regards to DVB-T. What are you planning on running to be able to watch Digital TV on your Nexus 7? From my Googling so far, I have only been able to find how to run DVB from terminal, however I feel for DVB to be integrated usefully, there needs to be an app that runs it all. Have you been able to find anything?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Statts said:


> G'day Kookie,
> 
> I'm just collecting all my bits now for my Nexus 7 in-dash install. It's slightly different to yours in that I will be running from the DAC to line-level Auxiliary input on the factor McIntosh stereo in my 2005 Subaru Legacy. I have a quick question for you in regards to DVB-T. What are you planning on running to be able to watch Digital TV on your Nexus 7? From my Googling so far, I have only been able to find how to run DVB from terminal, however I feel for DVB to be integrated usefully, there needs to be an app that runs it all. Have you been able to find anything?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I haven't bought the dongle yet, so I know little on the subject. But have a look at this app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mdtv.tvmandvb&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLm1kdHYudHZtYW5kdmIiXQ..


----------



## Statts

Kookie_Monster said:


> I haven't bought the dongle yet, so I know little on the subject. But have a look at this app: https://play.google....HZtYW5kdmIiXQ..


Thanks for the link. Looks like that app only works with their own branded DTV box, which then transmits over wifi. I'm hoping to get something happening with a basic USB dongle.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*Update:*

The mailman left a notice on my mail box today... gonna pick up my Sabre USB DAC at the postoffice tomorrow! YAY!









I've been working on a theme for Turbo Launcher. Take a look guys.

* *


----------



## Hydro

Do you have turbo launcher ?? Or just PSD concept ?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hydro said:


> Do you have turbo launcher ?? Or just PSD concept ?


I have Turbo Launcher! A few of the buttons are already working (not all). Turbo is still in Pre-Alpha...


----------



## Hydro

Skin are code on html5/CSS?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hydro said:


> Skin are code on html5/CSS?


Yep...


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*Update:*

I got my Sabre USB DAC and.... WOW!!! It's amazing how such a little thing is able to produce such a high-end sound for a very low price. When I ordered it I really thought it wouldn't make much of a difference, but the fact is it does. I'm really happy with it. Made me realize that my stock sound is not so bad after all. Pretty clean and crisp sound. All I need now if to get a few FLAC files to test it properly and "see" the difference.

All I need now to complete my install is the 5-pin micro USB extension from _usbfirewire.com_. There's still a lot to be tested though. Plus, developing for the new Turbo Launcher is probably going to set me back for a little while, but that's ok. It's totally worth it.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Plus, developing for the new Turbo Launcher is probably going to set me back for a little while, but that's ok. It's totally worth it.


Going to keep an eye on this, I am hoping to create something similar to the Audi MMI interface.


----------



## wave_is

Kookie_Monster said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I got my Sabre USB DAC and.... WOW!!! It's amazing how such a little thing is able to produce such a high-end sound for a very low price. When I ordered it I really thought it wouldn't make much of a difference, but the fact is it does. I'm really happy with it. Made me realize that my stock sound is not so bad after all. Pretty clean and crisp sound. All I need now if to get a few FLAC files to test it properly and "see" the difference.


+1
I bought the same card.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*Update:*
9 days after being ordered, the usbfirewire.com 5-pin micro-USB extension has arrived, even though USPS says it's still in Chicago. Haven't tested it will all the gear connected to the USB hub.

I'll report my experiments later on.

Edit: Didn't have the time to test it yet. I've been working on some other things.

I think I'm going to have to change my setup, until the external storage issue is stable, anyway. Instead of playing music files from the HDD, I'm gonna copy them to the internal storage and play it from there, and leave the HDD to movies and some other stuff. I'm starting to think this is actually the best and most reliable way.


----------



## RED ZMAN

Are you satisfied with your charging setup? I'm thinking of doing the same thing, but figured I'd check in first. My current setup is a bit... hacky...


----------



## SCI

+1 from Portugal









regarding the DAC, how this one that kookie monster and wave_is have compare with one from fiio for example?
going to try something like this build in sometime but when it happens I'll pay monster here a beer so he'll help me out


----------



## Kookie_Monster

RED ZMAN said:


> +1 from Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding the DAC, how this one that kookie monster and wave_is have compare with one from fiio for example?
> going to try something like this build in sometime but when it happens I'll pay monster here a beer so he'll help me out


Welcome aboard SCI! 

All Fiio's are excellent, for what I've heard, but probably a waste of resources and money, if you're using it exclusively on the N7 installation. Really depends on what you're looking for. If you want something to stay in the car even if you end up taking the N7 home at the end of the day, I'd say the Sabre is the way to go.

I'm doing this install in my car... 'cause it's my car.







I wouldn't dare do this in someone else's. But sure... I'll help you anyway I can.


----------



## SCI

Kookie_Monster said:


> Sorry guys... but this totally deserves a double post. lol
> 
> I took some photos of the first mount attempt in my car (poor quality though) but I think it's worth sharing. Have a look.










I've just notice this... good song you pick to try the system... "You waste your time" ehehe

2 questions about the connection's you have.

1º you use the Y usb power / data, it isnt quoted as an OTG on ebay but it works? or is there any "magic dust" around there? 
2º the dac is after the hub along with the drive/pen usb, no problem there ?

Preparing the shopping list... hope the wife doesn't find


----------



## Kookie_Monster

SCI said:


> I've just notice this... good song you pick to try the system... "You waste your time" ehehe
> 
> 2 questions about the connection's you have.
> 
> 1º you use the Y usb power / data, it isnt quoted as an OTG on ebay but it works? or is there any "magic dust" around there?
> 2º the dac is after the hub along with the drive/pen usb, no problem there ?
> 
> Preparing the shopping list... hope the wife doesn't find


Tremonti rocks!! \m/ eheh

It is an OTG. The title says "Micro USB Host *OTG *Cable W/ Micro USB power 4 Samsung i9100 i9300 i9220 N7100 S3"

About the hub... no problems there at all, as long as you buy a good quality extension (in case you need one). The first one I bought was really crappy, so I had to go and find a good one. But since your install isn't fixed, you're probably not gonna need it. The Hub's quality seems not to be an issue. The quality of mine is so low I seriously doubt others will present problems. Mine doesn't. lol


----------



## leolulz

Tried for a few days now to to get the sound quality any good out of my N7's normal audio jack or over bluetooth to my BHS3000. Even tried with my S3 but can't get it to sound any good...







A $1200 setup of sound shouldn't really sound "bad", i guess a USB DAC is the way to go 

Maybe someone got any hints? I guess the sabre dac is the way to go?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

leolulz said:


> Tried for a few days now to to get the sound quality any good out of my N7's normal audio jack or over bluetooth to my BHS3000. Even tried with my S3 but can't get it to sound any good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A $1200 setup of sound shouldn't really sound "bad", i guess a USB DAC is the way to go
> 
> Maybe someone got any hints? I guess the sabre dac is the way to go?


I've been using the Sabre for a month or so. It's probably not the best USB DAC out there, but for the price you shouldn't expect it either.
Souns quality is pretty good and crisp. You can actually use the software equalizer (not the one included in CM though).

Plus... currently Android doesn't support sound quality above 44Mhz, so if you're thinking about using the DAC exclusively on the N7, there's really no need for you to spend much more than the Sabre costs.

All in all... it's good value for money! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leolulz

Kookie_Monster said:


> I've been using the Sabre for a month or so. It's probably not the best USB DAC out there, but for the price you shouldn't expect it either.
> Souns quality is pretty good and crisp. You can actually use the software equalizer (not the one included in CM though).
> 
> Plus... currently Android doesn't support sound quality above 44Mhz, so if you're thinking about using the DAC exclusively on the N7, there's really no need for you to spend much more than the Sabre costs.
> 
> All in all... it's good value for money!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


So um, how is the quality compared to the standard 3.5mm jack in the N7?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

leolulz said:


> So um, how is the quality compared to the standard 3.5mm jack in the N7?


Definitely an improvement! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naiku

leolulz said:


> So um, how is the quality compared to the standard 3.5mm jack in the N7?


I also have a Sabre DAC, but for a few days was running audio from the 3.5mm jack. What other equipment are you using? While the DAC does make it sound better, it should not sound bad from the 3.5mm jack. I first had a cheaper cable (had it laying around) that I used to run the 3.5mm to RCA input on a JBL MS8. That cable was garbage, switched to a better quality cable and my issues went away.

If you do not want to get a DAC, I would check your cable, and then check the settings on the equipment you are sending the signal to. I would also check on any equalizer settings on the Nexus, typically I leave mine off/flat. After checking everything, if it still does not sound how you want it to sound, then I would pick up a Sabre DAC for exactly the reasons Kookie posted. Good low price, and a nice improvement in sound.


----------



## leolulz

naiku said:


> I also have a Sabre DAC, but for a few days was running audio from the 3.5mm jack. What other equipment are you using? While the DAC does make it sound better, it should not sound bad from the 3.5mm jack. I first had a cheaper cable (had it laying around) that I used to run the 3.5mm to RCA input on a JBL MS8. That cable was garbage, switched to a better quality cable and my issues went away.
> 
> If you do not want to get a DAC, I would check your cable, and then check the settings on the equipment you are sending the signal to. I would also check on any equalizer settings on the Nexus, typically I leave mine off/flat. After checking everything, if it still does not sound how you want it to sound, then I would pick up a Sabre DAC for exactly the reasons Kookie posted. Good low price, and a nice improvement in sound.


I'm using SPL Dynamics ICE 800.1 and Spectron SP-M4150 amps, also replaced all factory speakers. The cables are of good quality aswsell. It worked flawless in my old setup where it wasn't a permanent install. Now i got problem when charging the tablet, a little buzzzzzzy noise sound while listening with no volume at all. According to the description to the Sabre DAC it got some kind of noise filter so i ordered one. As you said it's not really any money at all so totally worth a try 

Also did some modifications to my N7 today! In my Saab dash it's not any room on any side wheres i'm gonna put my tablet. I could drill a hole or something but imo i'd rather risk the tablet than the car :S Anyways the operation went fine!


----------



## naiku

^^^ Braver man than me!! I cut/drilled a few bits of my dash at the side, but always made sure anything I cut would 1st not prevent the OEM stereo from going back in, and 2nd,not show with the OEM unit back in.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey guys, remember me? I'm the OP!!!









It's been a few days since I've posted something really worth reading. So... here goes a little update on my setup.

I spent a few hours during the week setting up my car to take in the N7. And by "setting up" I mean running cables, making sure everything is tight fit so it doesn't fall apart 2 days after the final install, those sorts of things. I'm sure all you guys out there doing similar projects did the same and took a close look into this step of the whole process.

Anyway... I must say than that my car is totally ready by now to receive the N7. That's actually the only thing missing. But I feel like there's still a few lose ends on the N7's side that need solving. The BT headset issue, for instance. All the rest has been (almost) fully address by Timur on his USBROM, and to me this is (again, almost) the perfect solution for any kind of in-car tablet install.

So... I don't know if this post is actually worth reading or not. lol Just wanted you guys to know what's goin' on and how things evolved since my last update. I will share some pics when I have the chance.

Cheers... and thanks for reading.

*Things I still need to implement before doing the final install:*
Recreate my UI on Apex Launcher (since one of CM's updates seems to have messed with Apex's settings);
Further testing on USBROM's "Firm Sleep";
Wait for the correction on the landscape bug on Apollo (waiting for the next update to bring it);
Wait for any development on the "N7 as BT headset" issue (this one is gonna be a bomb!!! Just wait for it!!  );
Wait for any development on the system variables for Apollo (thanks to *jayman488*);
Building a custom bootanimation to include Chevrolet's and USBROM's logos combined somehow;

One of the things that I was after was for a landscape version of TWRP for the N7. That one's solved, thanks to Tasssadar. -----> Link


----------



## leolulz

Just recieved my Sabre USB-DAC! Such a nice little piece  At first it looked like crap and was so light i thought the box was empty hehe... but yes indeed it did improve the sound (as you said Kookie )! Timur's rom is doing an wonderful work! Plugged the DAC in after the boot and it just simply worked  Can't thank that guy enough!

Also tried to see how the N7 would look in the dash










Now i just need to figure out how to install it properly  And also a few more software things like you, give us BT headset feature now please!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

leolulz said:


> Now i just need to figure out how to install it properly  And also a few more software things like you, give us BT headset feature now please!


You know what else you're missing? Your own thread!! eheh

As for the BT headset, I'm just the "messenger"... I can't code s**t!! lol I'm actually the guy who will haunt you until you agree on doing something for me!! ahah
Seriously now... a friend is giving it a hard look (can't tell who it is just yet). No promises though, ok?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*To-Do List*
Recreate custom home screen;
Create custom bootanimation (can't decide on what to do about this one...);
Run all music files through id3 tagger (this will be a pain in the a** for the time consumed);
Create playlists;
Create tasks for a few buttons I'm missing.
Make custom navigation bar (yeah baby... it's back on the list!!!)
That's all for now. I'm doing this 'cause I've been a little disoriented lately. lol


----------



## BarberAE

Kookie_Monster said:


> Run all music files through id3 tagger (this will be a pain in the a** for the time consumed);


Recommend TagScanner if you haven't chosen one yet. I went through the same ordeal with over 200 gigs of mp3s several years ago and it was the best I found.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

BarberAE said:


> Recommend TagScanner if you haven't chosen one yet. I went through the same ordeal with over 200 gigs of mp3s several years ago and it was the best I found.


Exactly the one I'm using. It's not great, but still better then the rest.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Run all music files through id3 tagger (this will be a pain in the a** for the time consumed);


I need to do this, I hate when my songs come up as unknown or some other junk. It's one of those things though that I know is going to take a long time to do.


----------



## cclein

I'd recommend taking a look at MusicBrainz Picard. I'm a linux guy but there is a Windows version. It embeds musicbrainz id numbers in the id3 tags so you can look up data off the musicbrainz database.

It's a lot of work but definitely worth the effort. I keep my music on a NAS and I also run a second application called Bliss, that is a server based application that always monitors your music for errors. So you set up rules based on your collection. For example I want large album covers embedded in all my tracks. Bliss will analyze your collection and fix automatically... if it cannot it will alert you. Also good for embedding album year or genre. You can find bliss here:

http://www.blisshq.com/

It's a lot of work to whip a music collection into shape but the payoffs are amazing. I use a media app called Banshee which allows smart playlist so I can sync music from the last 5 years to my phone, etc....


----------



## leolulz

Kookie_Monster said:


> [/background][/font][/color]
> 
> Sabre is awesome!!! Glad you're happy with it!
> 
> USBROM is pretty close to being perfect! I've never seen any specific ROM being so damn effective like this one.
> 
> Your install is starting to look like something worth using!!
> 
> You know what else you're missing? Your own thread!! eheh
> 
> As for the BT headset, I'm just the "messenger"... I can't code s**t!! lol I'm actually the guy who will haunt you until you agree on doing something for me!! ahah
> Seriously now... a friend is giving it a hard look (can't tell who it is just yet). No promises though, ok?


Hehehehe yeah i should stop steal your thread







I'll keep stalk this thread if anything comes up with the BT headset though


----------



## Kookie_Monster

leolulz said:


> Hehehehe yeah i should stop steal your thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep stalk this thread if anything comes up with the BT headset though


No no no!!! You totally got the wrong idea!! You're not stealing anything at all. In fact every single post you guys write enriches this thread. I love it when you guys come here and post your experiments and pics showing your work. Please (!!!) don't stop doing it.

What I meant was that, as complex as a project like this gets, I really think an own thread is a must, if you really want people to know what you're doing and to be able to help others as well.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Remember reading [post='1097208']this post[/post]? If not, you can read it now! lol

Well... guess what... I've decided to bring this mini-project back (added to the "to-do list"). I finally understood how it works, and I'm thinking it won't take long to implement either.

I have doubts regarding bar transparency though. I wanted to implement this but it's actually not that simple. I'd have to make it so it would be transparent only in launcher. On the other apps this would look like sh*t, for obvious reasons!

I'll be glad to share the file you guys when I'm done.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Created "Kookie's Mod Shop".

All my System Bar modifications will be shown here. Hell... you can even make requests!! xD


----------



## yfreeze

Hi kookie, after checking out a few project like this i have decided to create a simple interface so i can add the tablet to my car whenever i need gps or music.

I already have an aux cable set, the only thing that im looking right now is getting the nexus to charge. I do not want to use the cigarette lighter and i would very much like to link an usb plug on the fuse box. Only problem is, the converter you have used from ebay can only be bought through paypal which i cannot.

Did u have any other alternatives in mind ? Just want a standard converter, then i will get the fuse thing u got and i`ll handle the connections.

Cheers, good luck

PS : VERY nice project


----------



## Kookie_Monster

yfreeze said:


> Hi kookie, after checking out a few project like this i have decided to create a simple interface so i can add the tablet to my car whenever i need gps or music.
> 
> I already have an aux cable set, the only thing that im looking right now is getting the nexus to charge. I do not want to use the cigarette lighter and i would very much like to link an usb plug on the fuse box. Only problem is, the converter you have used from ebay can only be bought through paypal which i cannot.
> 
> Did u have any other alternatives in mind ? Just want a standard converter, then i will get the fuse thing u got and i`ll handle the connections.
> 
> Cheers, good luck
> 
> PS : VERY nice project


Can't you find a way of using paypal? Cause that's about the only way you can pay for most items sold on eBay.

Some of the guys doing these kind of projects picked up a DCDC-USB. It's way more expensive than the converter I purchased but it seems to be way more reliable too. I will be buying one up ASAP.

I wouldn't recommend the car lighter charger. Most of them provide only 500mA (1000mA tops) and that's definitely not enough to charge your N7.


----------



## RED ZMAN

Not just that, but if you think of it, the DCDC-USB will be the LAST in car charging setup you'll ever have to buy. Let's say the next Nexus 7 comes out and has higher power requirements, or uses a different USB cable. BAM, just change out the cable or change the power output as needed.

Charging is usually the most finicky part of this type of setup, so I am super happy to spend the extra dollars on a DCDC-USB.


----------



## yfreeze

After a bit more research i reached the conclusion that modifying the dash is just too much of a hassle and expensive. Solution: 2 neodymium magnets behind the dash and 2 placed on a N7 cover. The only thing remaining now is charging.
You say that charging thru the cigarette lighter plug doesnt get enough juice to the N7 ? Cuz i kinda gave up on connecting a usb slot directly to the plug panel of the car.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

yfreeze said:


> After a bit more research i reached the conclusion that modifying the dash is just too much of a hassle and expensive. Solution: 2 neodymium magnets behind the dash and 2 placed on a N7 cover. The only thing remaining now is charging.
> You say that charging thru the cigarette lighter plug doesnt get enough juice to the N7 ? Cuz i kinda gave up on connecting a usb slot directly to the plug panel of the car.


Yep... you won't definitely have enough juice coming out of a car lighter charger, that's for sure. A fully-charging N7 draws about 2000mA. This means that, charging from a lighter charger (even if it supplied 1000mA) won't do the trick. Most of the times you could get it to trickle charge (charge enough to be fully charged) but as soon as you starting pushing it to the limit (GPS, Music, Wifi, BT at the same time) it would start to drain and lose charge.


----------



## SCI

Kookie_Monster said:


> Yep... you won't definitely have enough juice coming out of a car lighter charger, that's for sure. A fully-charging N7 draws about 2000mA. This means that, charging from a lighter charger (even if it supplied 1000mA) won't do the trick.


I saw in amazon and some store's here in Portugal lighter charger that said it could deliver 2.5A or something like that







from Belkin if I recall

(here it is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-Charger-Removable-Lightning-Generation/dp/B00AIQHQZS/ref=pd_vtp_computers_1 )







would this work?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

SCI said:


> I saw in amazon and some store's here in Portugal lighter charger that said it could deliver 2.5A or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Belkin if I recall
> 
> (here it is http://www.amazon.co...vtp_computers_1 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would this work?


2.1A...

Yeah, I've heard about this charger a couple of times already. Well... I guess it would work. 

Should you connect a hub and any slave devices to it enough... it would still not be enough when the N7 is fully charging. My guess is something would stop working...


----------



## andy13

HI Kookie,

I want to copy your project in my 2004 Peugeot 407,I ordered allmost all the cablebles and accessories.Can you help me with some answers?

if I play music or videos from my tablel or my phone the volume level is less than the radio or cd,the connection is made from aux-in with OM cable(whenever i switch on the radio to aux need to adjust the volume level)- if I mount an usb DAC I solve this problem?
Sorry for my english!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

andy13 said:


> HI Kookie,
> 
> I want to copy your project in my 2004 Peugeot 407,I ordered allmost all the cablebles and accessories.Can you help me with some answers?
> 
> if I play music or videos from my tablel or my phone the volume level is less than the radio or cd,the connection is made from aux-in with OM cable(whenever i switch on the radio to aux need to adjust the volume level)- if I mount an usb DAC I solve this problem?
> Sorry for my english!


Hey there... glad you like my project enough to want to implement it yourself. 

I had the exact same problem, regarding the volume. Yes, the Sabre DAC solved that. I was pretty impressed with it, btw!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Need help setting up Tasker profiles and tasks? Don't know which app to install to play music or use sat-nav? If that's the case, then this thread is for you.









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/43042-car-installs-what-appstweaks-are-you-running-on-your-device/


----------



## Kookie_Monster

*Final GUI*

Background


N7 Screenshots
 

I'm hoping to make my final install next weekend.


----------



## replicant

i'd hate to think that these project threads are dying out







hasn't been much action from many of y'all as of late.


----------



## replicant

So, maybe I missed the part where you explained how you have the n7 shutting down/sleeping when you turn off the ignition and then wake back up when you apply power.








i did the fastboot oem off-mode-charge 0 and i'm using timurs USBROM and kernel..


----------



## lpchouinard

First time poster, thanks for this thread it has been very helpfull.

Are you using an angle extension at the output of the tablet and then plug the OTG cable? I've tried with some i've got from ebay but they will only charge...?

Is the one from usbfirewire.com is what I need?

Thanks

EDIT: NVM i opened up one of my extension and pin 4 is not connected, usbfirewire.com state the use 5 wires so that's what i need


----------



## lpchouinard

replicant said:


> So, maybe I missed the part where you explained how you have the n7 shutting down/sleeping when you turn off the ignition and then wake back up when you apply power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did the fastboot oem off-mode-charge 0 and i'm using timurs USBROM and kernel..


You need to switch to FI mode to get this to work


----------



## Hydro

You don't use turbo ui ?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey guys... 



replicant said:


> You don't use turbo ui ?


Nope... I stopped using it when Timur removed it from the USBROM. Sadly, I might add...


----------



## Kookie_Monster

F*ck!! Why did my first post lose all the links to the parts/apps?









Think I'll have to lose some time searching and adding them all again.


----------



## andy13

I tested hifimediy sabre usb dac,the sound is good but not extraordinary,the difference between the volume levels it's less than before.(my car have a stock JBL audio system with 8 sp+amp+sub,sound quality in very very good on the radio or cd,maybe that's why the sound is not amazing)
What I can do to stop the screen entering in sleep mode,from the settings can't disable this mode(i have to choose between 15 sec and 50 min).I must install Tasker to do this job?
Belkin sceen protection is ok?


----------



## Kookie_Monster

andy13 said:


> I tested hifimediy sabre usb dac,the sound is good but not extraordinary,the difference between the volume levels it's less than before.(my car have a stock JBL audio system with 8 sp+amp+sub,sound quality in very very good on the radio or cd,maybe that's why the sound is not amazing)
> What I can do to stop the screen entering in sleep mode,from the settings can't disable this mode(i have to choose between 15 sec and 50 min).I must install Tasker to do this job?
> Belkin sceen protection is ok?


Hey andy...

There's an option under Developer Settings (which is probably still hidden on your device) that allows you to keep the screen on when charging. If that option is activated, the timer will only dim the screen rather than turning it off.
Search for Developer Settings at the bottom of the Settings page. You can find it near to "USB Host" option. If it's not present scroll down to the last option "About Phone", look for "build number" and tap on it 7 times. After that you should see a msg saying that Developer Settings is enabled and you should be able to see it on the list.

As for the Sabre... well... it sure did the trick for me, but of course the audio system is fundamental to the end result and should vary. But it's definitely an improvement to the internal DAC/jack connection.


----------



## andy13

Thank you for your prompt reply,I solved the problem with the display as you said above!

I have to buy same screen protection,what do you recommend?
How I can copy same files from the memory stick to the tablet,I failed in any way to access the memory stick?

L.E.
It is possible to create a profil with Tasker that change the wallpaper when i launch Apollo?(I want that my home screen to be a peugeot logo,and when I launch apollo the wallpaper automatic change to audio glow live wallpaper)
If possible,can you help me with this profil,I don't know much about Tasker


----------



## Kookie_Monster

andy13 said:


> L.E.
> It is possible to create a profil with Tasker that change the wallpaper when i launch Apollo?(I want that my home screen to be a peugeot logo,and when I launch apollo the wallpaper automatic change to audio glow live wallpaper)
> If possible,can you help me with this profil,I don't know much about Tasker


I was checking and couldn't find any way to set a live wallpaper. You can set a normal one, but not a live one. Plus... you might want to pay attention to something though: live wallpapers drain lots of battery since they use lots more resources (CPU and RAM). That might not be your best option. I set my launcher (Apex) to open Audio Glow when I swipe my finger down on the home screen.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey guys...

Just a quick update to tell you that I finished my install on my Chevrolet Cruze. Everything seems to working flawlessly except for one thing: the crappy chinese PSU. As expected, it just doesn't charge my N7. Since Saturday morning I lost about 30% battery. It's true that our days have been hot as hell around here lately (over 40ºC), but still...! This as forced me shut it down completely for the week, since during the week my drives are fairly short and I really don't need it to be on. I might change the fuse the PSU is connected to in order to make it charge overnight.

For those of you awaiting for pics... sorry guys... it was so hot in the car by the time I finished the install that all I wanted was to get it done, and didn't even remember to take pics. I should have to unmount everything again in a month or so to take my car to 15.000km service (warranty issues) and I'm thinking I could take some pics by then.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> For those of you awaiting for pics... sorry guys... it was so hot in the car by the time I finished the install that all I wanted was to get it done, and didn't even remember to take pics.


I know that feeling!! I hate working in my car when it's so hot that you just get sweaty within minutes of doing anything in there. My garage is full of junk at the moment, so the car has been sitting outside, which is why I have done nothing additional to my set up.

I see a DCDC-USB in your future! LOL. Now that my connections are all good I pretty much charge my battery up to 100% on the drive to work and back Tuesday, and it stays that way all week long.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> I see a DCDC-USB in your future! LOL. Now that my connections are all good I pretty much charge my battery up to 100% on the drive to work and back Tuesday, and it stays that way all week long.


Definitely in my future... lol

I already found a Portuguese online store that actually sells the DCDC-USB for about the same price as I would pay by ordering it from eBay or Amazon. So... I should be picking it up shortly.


----------



## MetalMan

Just curious, was the 30% lost over the weekend while the N7 was "charging" or sitting? I typically lose ~1-2% per day if I don't turn my car/N7 on.

Cables and temperature are the biggest charge rate factors, other than the PSU, in my opinion. My N7 doesn't really charge when it's above 100º F, but below that it does (and full charge rate occurs below ~90-95º F, if the battery level is low enough).


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey guys... sorry for the long absence. Last couple of weeks were a little complicated.



MetalMan said:


> Just curious, was the 30% lost over the weekend while the N7 was "charging" or sitting? I typically lose ~1-2% per day if I don't turn my car/N7 on.
> 
> *Cables and temperature are the biggest charge rate factors, other than the PSU, in my opinion. My N7 doesn't really charge when it's above 100º F, but below that it does (and full charge rate occurs below ~90-95º F, if the battery level is low enough).*


Spot on mate. The days following the install were really really hot (above 110ºF), so I'm betting that's why it discharged instead of charging. A week or so the weather started to cool down and the tablet started to charge. I haven't established a charging rate yet, but I would say it's about 5%/hour which, in my opinion isn't all that bad, considering I'm using the "famous" chinese PSU that's been reported by other users as not being much trustworthy. I'll keep it for now... but will be buying the DCDC when I can.

As for the 30% loss I mentioned, it occurred while the tablet was supposed to be charging. But not exclusively. I found out that Ulysse Speedometer wouldn't let the tablet enter Deep Sleep properly, which cost me about 12% of battery. I've been using Tasker to kill this app on power-loss events... and it now sleeps like a baby.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Just ordered the DCDC-USB. The Chinese PSU doesn't charge well enough. Only charges when the N7 is resting (doing nothing). And even so the charging rate is a joke... about 5%/hour. While playing a video on MX Player, for instance, it discharges at a 10%/hour rate.

My install definitely deserves better. lol


----------



## Statts

Kookie_Monster said:


> Just ordered the DCDC-USB. The Chinese PSU doesn't charge well enough. Only charges when the N7 is resting (doing nothing). And even so the charging rate is a joke... about 5%/hour. While playing a video on MX Player, for instance, it discharges at a 10%/hour rate.
> 
> My install definitely deserves better. lol


You won't regret it. Brilliant little box. Worth the effort also to use it in Automotive mode to make it as robust as possible, and to plug it into your PC and set the voltage to 5.4v, instead of 5v. At worst mine is on 99% for the first 3-4 min of my daily commute.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Statts said:


> You won't regret it. Brilliant little box. Worth the effort also to use it in Automotive mode to make it as robust as possible, and to plug it into your PC and set the voltage to 5.4v, instead of 5v. At worst mine is on 99% for the first 3-4 min of my daily commute.


Thanks for the input. I have a few doubts though. First one has to do with that "Automotive mode". How's it supposed to work since we don't actually have an ATX connection? Second... won't charging at 5.4v heat up the battery even more?

Testing a new app to replace LMT launcher's pie menu, which I find very unfriendly on a dash environment: Floating Toucher


----------



## jmoss1999

Is there a reason you aren't using an adapter like this one: http://www.amazon.co...=A1YSN8JC9J3213


----------



## tjl_48

I just finished my install yesterday and am using one of those adapters. So far the battery has drained faster than it can charge. Not sure if my micro usb extension is the problem or if it is the adapters issue.


----------



## jmoss1999

you are using a 2amp cigarette lighter adapter and its not keeping up with it?


----------



## tjl_48

This is the adapter I am using. On my drive to work this morning when I should have been charging I went from 32% down to 30% on my battery.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007BJCV6E/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jmoss1999

hmm.. it is a 3 amp so by specs it should power it. do you have it powering just the tablet or do you have it powering external components also? Also I haven't tried it but there is a "fast charging usb host" option under "usb host" in settings. Might be an option you need to select if you haven't already.


----------



## tjl_48

Just tablet. Just read some of the reviews and one if the ports gives a higher output. I am going to switch it and hope it works. I'll find out on my drive home from work if it is doing it's job.


----------



## jmoss1999

This post might be helpful: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37755-timurs-kernel-usb-rom-usb-host-power-management-usb-audio/page__st__3470


----------



## Kookie_Monster

jmoss1999 said:


> Is there a reason you aren't using an adapter like this one: http://www.amazon.co...=A1YSN8JC9J3213


Basically because I don't want to have any cables showing. When I started to plan my install my first "demand" was that it would have to look like it all came installed from factory.

Regarding the adapter... some people using the DCDC-USB (10A!!!) have reported that they get optimal results by boosting the output to 5.4v, because 5v is clearly not enough. I'm pretty sure that in the long run that adapter will not suit your needs and you will end up having to buy a reliable PSU.


----------



## tjl_48

Figured out my problem. It was the crappy Micro USB extension I was using. Took that out and am now charging at +14% an hour using the same cigarrete lighter adapter.


----------



## jmoss1999

No surprise. Cheap usb extension cables are made of 28awg wire which will definitely not carry 1.8 amps.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Just got my DCDC-USB in the mail (happy happy joy joy!!







lol).

Guess I have some work to do in the weekend... if my add-a-fuse arrives until then, that is.


----------



## naiku

Woohoo welcome to the world of stable power!!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Woohoo welcome to the world of stable power!!


Something's worrying me though. I couldn't get hold of the enclosure. The guys from mini-box are selling it in Amazon at an accessible price but are also asking for about $90 (!!!) for the shipping. That's nuts!! And I can't seem to find it in any european website. Sucks! :|


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Something's worrying me though. I couldn't get hold of the enclosure. The guys from mini-box are selling it in Amazon at an accessible price but are also asking for about $90 (!!!) for the shipping. That's nuts!! And I can't seem to find it in any european website. Sucks! :|


That's ridiculous, PM me if you want me to try and find out how much to ship one over to you.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> That's ridiculous, PM me if you want me to try and find out how much to ship one over to you.


Was just looking on eBay and found one (silver collored, that's odd...) for $12.95 plus $19 shipping. Sold by _mp3car_. Still... paying almost 35 bucks for something that mini-box sells for $3.95... it's tough to swallow. lol

I can't PM you right now... (firewall issues, I think). Still... could you please try and find out how much it would be? Thanks mate!!  I'm aware that you'd pay for shipping from mini-box.com since the order would be under $50.


----------



## naiku

Will do, where are you located again? I feel like it's Portugal, but I can't remember for certain.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Will do, where are you located again? I feel like it's Portugal, but I can't remember for certain.


Yep... Portugal. Thanks again!


----------



## naiku

OK, I checked with UPS first..... $99 hahahaha for a $4 part that weighs probably not even 500G. So, I then checked with USPS and it's reasonable from there, Priority Mail which would take 6-10 business days is $23.95, First Class, delivery time varies, is $12. Mini-box showed $5.99 shipped to me, so depending in speed of shipping it's between $29.95 and $18.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> OK, I checked with UPS first..... $99 hahahaha for a $4 part that weighs probably not even 500G. So, I then checked with USPS and it's reasonable from there, Priority Mail which would take 6-10 business days is $23.95, First Class, delivery time varies, is $12. Mini-box showed $5.99 shipped to me, so depending in speed of shipping it's between $29.95 and $18.


$18? Uhm... how? lol

3.95 + 5.99 + 12 = $21.94

Am I missing something here?







Still beats the $31.95 from eBay.

First class is fine... it's not like I'm a rush. I'm also pretty sure I got things mailed via USPS First Class in the past that arrived within a week or so. So... I'm cool with that. 

*Edit:*
Ohhhh.... $5.95 altogether. I knew I had to be missing something. lol


----------



## papinist

Kookie, have you tried on minipc.de? I bought dcdc-usb and enclosure from there. They are in Germany.
https://www.minipc.de/catalog/il/1262

I pay 59.95 for dcdc-usb, 9.95 for enclosure and 13.50 for shipping with fedex (I'm in Italy)


----------



## andy13

Thank you Kookie for all the information,after many hours of hard work I finished this project!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

papinist said:


> Thank you Kookie for all the information,after many hours of hard work I finished this project!


That looks awesome!!! Stock-looking just the way I like it!! 

Oh, and you're quite welcome mate! 

As for the DCDC-USB... I didn't have the time to mess with it this past weekend, but since I'll be on holidays soon (end of the week) that's ok. I'll have plenty of time to do things the right way.


----------



## besjr69

Kookie_Monster said:


> Graphical User Interface: *done*
> 
> 
> 
> Next step.... disabling the navigation bar completely and giving LMT Launcher a try.


Kookie this is very nice. I'd love to do the same with a Cadillac logo instead. Thanks for the ideas. If you have this theme available for download anywhere, please give me a PM.

Bobby


----------



## xapt3r5

kookie has not been around for a while. But I think I recall he's just using that background with desktop visualizer invisible buttons. You just need to download that image file and Photoshop it, really...


----------



## TxAxZxZ

Kookie_Monster said:


> I made the shortcuts using Tasker. Created a task which emulates a "volume down" or "volume up" key-press Then created the widget on UCCW (includes both buttons) and added a hotspot to each referring to the each task.


I'm having issues with this. I have about a 1 second delay when touching the volume up or volume down. I noticed tasker goes through SuperSU for every touch of the virtual volume buttons which could be the reason for the delay. Did you have this problem at all?


----------



## xapt3r5

TxAxZxZ said:


> I'm having issues with this. I have about a 1 second delay when touching the volume up or volume down. I noticed tasker goes through SuperSU for every touch of the virtual volume buttons which could be the reason for the delay. Did you have this problem at all?


I have similar behaviour with my back and forward skipping track buttons, but only right after the tablet boots up. It sort of fixes itself, after a while and, the buttons get responsive enough, though some delay is still noticed but I guess is something I can live with... Yeah, tasker is to blame, I too suspect.

EDIT: I think this was definetely caused by tasker. Fixed itself, after updating it.


----------



## outthemirror

Ah, I really wish I could see a larger "fancy diagram"


----------



## Kookie_Monster

outthemirror said:


> Ah, I really wish I could see a larger "fancy diagram"


Eh.. it's been a while since I last checked this topic... :winkP:

Here you go mate...


----------



## xapt3r5

Hey Kookie, so I was wondering, after all this time, how has it been for you with your install?.. Is everything still in place? Has it proven useful and much better over stock head unit? No major issues? Not even battery drain?

I just recently found out my Tilapia has a defective NFC chip (causing excessive battery drain) and I have to RMA it... :lame:


----------



## Kookie_Monster

xapt3r5 said:


> Hey Kookie, so I was wondering, after all this time, how has it been for you with your install?.. Is everything still in place? Has it proven useful and much better over stock head unit? No major issues? Not even battery drain?
> 
> I just recently found out my Tilapia has a defective NFC chip (causing excessive battery drain) and I have to RMA it... :lame:


Hey!!! 

Well, yeah, I still have mine installed. I never got a major issue sorted though. When I was mounting the whole thing I mixes the poles and ended up burning something inside, I think. The result of this is that the N7 still provides energy to the USB slaves even while in deep sleep or completely shutdown, which drains the battery completely, if I allow it. This makes it impossible for the slaves to remain connected at all times. This is a major pain in the a** that made me kind of lose interest for the project. I've decided to fix now though... a project like this truly deserves to be fully functional.

When the slaves are off I get minimal drain. Back in early September I went away on holidays for a week, when I came back the N7's battery was at 57%. :grin:


----------



## xapt3r5

Kookie_Monster said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Well, yeah, I still have mine installed. I never got a major issue sorted though. When I was mounting the whole thing I mixes the poles and ended up burning something inside, I think. The result of this is that the N7 still provides energy to the USB slaves even while in deep sleep or completely shutdown, which drains the battery completely, if I allow it. This makes it impossible for the slaves to remain connected at all times. This is a major pain in the a** that made me kind of lose interest for the project. I've decided to fix now though... a project like this truly deserves to be fully functional.
> 
> When the slaves are off I get minimal drain. Back in early September I went away on holidays for a week, when I came back the N7's battery was at 57%. :grin:


That sure was some nasty mistake!.. Oh well, couldn't you try and just RMA it too, playing naive? Or get a spare N7 for parts? Maybe your N7 main board needs a replace like mine... We can assume it's not software, right? Fixed installation mode and all sorts are active or ready when requested? What about the cables and the hub, double checked those or tried replacing?

have a look at my topic when you fell like: :emoji_u1f603:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/210497-xapt3r5s-in-dash-project-symphonynexus/

cheers


----------



## Kookie_Monster

xapt3r5 said:


> That sure was some nasty mistake!.. Oh well, couldn't you try and just RMA it too, playing naive? Or get a spare N7 for parts? Maybe your N7 main board needs a replace like mine... We can assume it's not software, right? Fixed installation mode and all sorts are active or ready when requested? What about the cables and the hub, double checked those or tried replacing?
> 
> have a look at my topic when you fell like: :emoji_u1f603:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/210497-xapt3r5s-in-dash-project-symphonynexus/
> 
> cheers


Mete "nasty" nisso... lol

Well... I thought about RAM'ing it... but what would the reason be? "Guys... my N7 loses charge when I connect the slaves via OTG cable". eheh Somehow I think they would end up charging me the repair anyway. I might still buy a refurbished/broken screen unit and try and swap the mainboard myself. That shouldn't be too hard, based on some videos I've seen.

I'm almost 100% sure it's not software... but I've read somewhere that some guy's N7 was draining while shut off and he solved it by hard-resetting it. Might have something to do with the bootloader, I guess. I once got my micro-USB port (which was not working at all, didn't even charge the N7) fixed by flashing the bootloader. It's been so long now that I can't even remember if I flashed USBROM again after swapping the cables. I might give that one a try soon...


----------



## xapt3r5

One question: have you ever shutdown your N7 using tasker, secure settings, or other similar app, or terminal commands while using the fastboot tweak "off-mode-charge 0"?

If you did, then it's "normal" to observe this kind of behaviour from the tablet, every now and then (not receiving charge at all not even in recovery). One would need to fix this by either disconnecting/reconnecting usb cable, or turning ignition key off and going to USB Host settings and disable both "Fixed Installation" and "Fast charging" options, then turn key on, wait a few seconds, turn it off again, then enabling those two options again and turn key on again, If I got that right...

I'm just not too sure whether or not it happens after a simple shutdown using command or if you get it after the N7 reboots itself due to freezing. I too, got scared the first time I experienced this, but it's not that of a big deal, really, no need for hard reset, calling the paramedics, or the fire department... 

This could easily explain why your usb slaves are draining battery from your N7, since it drops out of fixed installation mode, permanently, even though you have those options ticked in settings. But, then again, it could be me just hoping you don't have to work that out the hard way..


----------



## bammeh

I made an account just for this thread, lol. I was curious as to where I could get the parts? I don't see any links 

also, did you ever get around to posting pictures?


----------



## xapt3r5

bammeh said:


> I made an account just for this thread, lol. I was curious as to where I could get the parts? I don't see any links
> 
> also, did you ever get around to posting pictures?


I can give you the link for the Sabre DAC: http://hifimediy.com/sabre-dac-uae23

Most of the stuff is buyable locally. What other parts do you have in mind. Can you specify, please?

There are many topics of people's different projects you can browse, including mine, where you can find a variety of information, pictures and links.

The Timur's USB ROM topic 1st post, has referred links to those projects, and is a good place to start. Just google around.


----------



## bammeh

xapt3r5 said:


> I can give you the link for the Sabre DAC: http://hifimediy.com/sabre-dac-uae23
> 
> Most of the stuff is buyable locally. What other parts do you have in mind. Can you specify, please?
> 
> There are many topics of people's different projects you can browse, including mine, where you can find a variety of information, pictures and links.
> 
> The Timur's USB ROM topic 1st post, has referred links to those projects, and is a good place to start. Just google around.


I specifically want to put it in a 2011 Chevy Cruze. My problem is, I have the dash mounted subwoofer where the current head unit would be newly mounted. All I want to do is move the current head unit up and replace it with a Nexus 7. Possibly have it ran so it charges even when the car is off and replace my PDIM so I can use Bluetooth.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey bammeh.... nice to see someone else trying to install a Nexus 7 in a Chevy Cruze! 

Here's the images I took during the whole process.... not many though.

http://postimg.org/my.php?gallery=d64rb9m

As for the links... I kind of lost them in a post edit I made... and never got into getting all of them back online. Which items are you most interested in? I might try and find them for you.


----------



## xapt3r5

Ehmm.. Kookie, seems like that gallery link of yours isn't working... I would like to check those as well!

@bammeh

I had to google for "PDIM" meaning, haha... :lol: Still don't understand why you would want to remove it, though.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

I'll replace the link ASAP (currently on mobile). He doesn't want to remove the PDIM, he wants to replace it sit the Bluetooth version. When I first started the project I thought about it too... but it's really hard to find on the internet and expensive too (> $100)


----------



## bammeh

Kookie_Monster said:


> I'll replace the link ASAP (currently on mobile). He doesn't want to remove the PDIM, he wants to replace it sit the Bluetooth version. When I first started the project I thought about it too... but it's really hard to find on the internet and expensive too (> $100)


Right now my current problem is where the Current unit would be moved up into the dash, I have a giant in-dash speaker that I have no idea how to remove/reposition...any ideas? @Koookie_Monster

Haha, want to replace not remove, @xapt3r5


----------



## Pateljigar3

OP. I have been trying to get media controls on the navbar bar for my Car install. I and using the Nexus 7 2013 LTE version with Elementalx kernel for stock 5.1.1. From what I understand I will need to use CM 10.1 nightly build before 5/15/2013 and then flash the zip file you had created.

Can you point me to a sourace from where I can download that. I have checked CM website but can't find any nightly build that old. More general question, which version of stock O.S. does CM10.1 correspond to. I need the cross reference so that I can download the correct version of elementalx kernel.


----------



## moi

hi ive bn using this forum for months to complete my nexus install for my mk 5 golf build, ive accomplished everything successfully with the wealth of knowledge gained from everyone here sharing their work and progress.

ive used the image ive attached as my UI wallpaper, but of course modified it to suit VW, the only thing stopping me progressing further is I cannot for the life of me figure out how the hell to make the invisible hotspots for the image below, I realize this is an old thread and maybe the original poster of the below bmw ui isn't around to share this info, or even better a file to give me the finishing touches before I install in my car

hope someone here is willing to help as ive been stuck with this for the past month before posting here,

compared to the rest of the stuff ive learned to get to where I am at the moment with my build the hotspots should be easy,

as I picked up a nexus 7 and have never owned a android tablet before, so had to learn from scratch how to root,flast timurs rom ect ect

hope someone will take pity on me, as im losing what little hair I have left on

ps great forum by the way

also once ive got this thing completed I will upload pics of my build,as im going down a slightly different route,ie im using my parrot mki9100 to power speakers ect, and then ive got the option of Bluetooth or aux for audio, as I already had the parrot fitted to my car, and its simplified things slightly for my 1st tablet install

and ive attached a pic of the image modified in photoshop to suit my car


----------



## xapt3r5

Pateljigar3 said:


> Can you point me to a sourace from where I can download that. I have checked CM website but can't find any nightly build that old. More general question, which version of stock O.S. does CM10.1 correspond to. I need the cross reference so that I can download the correct version of elementalx kernel.


The version of Android is Jelly Bean 4.2.x, I think. Timur's rom is based in Cyanogenmod 10.1, which has JB 4.2.2. Don't know about other roms/kernels though...



[email protected] said:


> ive used the image ive attached as my UI wallpaper, but of course modified it to suit VW, the only thing stopping me progressing further is I cannot for the life of me figure out how the hell to make the invisible hotspots for the image below, I realize this is an old thread and maybe the original poster of the below bmw ui isn't around to share this info, or even better a file to give me the finishing touches before I install in my car


Download Ultimate Custom Widget (UCCW) or Desktop Visualizer from playstore, and make transparent (empty) icon/shortcut on top of the actual image. There are other custom widget apps, but everyone here found those are the best for this, I guess...


----------



## norvati

Hi Kookie_Monster, I'm from Portugal,

Love you have done with your car instalation!

i'm trying to build something like what you have done in my Mazda 3 from 2007.

I would like you to ask you some questions do you think I can get your email address so we can talk?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggro600

How did you get Audio Glow to work? 
I have installed the latest kernel from Timur but Audio Glow doesn't work.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

